# AEW GAME ROSTER AND IDEAS



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

What do you want to see in the next AEW concole game?
I saw this roster video i really like the legends in it


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Cool proof of concept, skimmed through it a bit. A good roster of legends is a must to get this game to sell well. I imagine a good part of AEW's 750k regular fanbase play games as seem to be a nerdier demographic, but if they manage to pull of an excellent simulator with some legends people care about, they can pull in some new fans as well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if they could also have NWA and Impact wrestlers in the lineup


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if they could also have NWA and Impact wrestlers in the lineup


I think that would really put it over the top for people who aren't neccessarily AEW fans. Hell, thrown in AAA and OWE IMO.

I really think they need to make sure they do this right. If they release their first simulator and it's total shit then it's going to be hard to get a second chance. It's not like WWE where it's a longstanding series and they can bounce back, just look at that poor TNA game on PS3 and 360.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> I think that would really put it over the top for people who aren't neccessarily AEW fans. Hell, thrown in AAA and OWE IMO.
> 
> I really think they need to make sure they do this right. If they release their first simulator and it's total shit then it's going to be hard to get a second chance. It's not like WWE where it's a longstanding series and they can bounce back, just look at that poor TNA game on PS3 and 360.


Agreed with all of this


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEW should release one wrestling game. Not yearly. not two yearly. Only release a new game when there's something significant enough to warrant a new game completely..
In between, allow us to purchase expansion packs. I'd happily pay £10 every quarter for new wrestlers, moves, matches, commentary etc.


Also NEXT GEN ONLY.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Keep it old school. Unlock stuff for completing levels/matches.not just all downloadable content 
Make some notorious hard levels eg beat the bucks in a handicap match.kinda like Shao Khan in Mortal Kombat 2
Different animation for every move eg five different ways a standard DDT can look.
Botches when your wrestler is tired lol.
A much more sophisticated striking system than all of wwe games.
Training in story mode.similar to fight night.where if you get good at it your character is rewarded 
Plenty of Easter eegs and different levels.Stadium,Hardy’s compound.
Something different,relatively challenging,fun and rewarding.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One expectation that I'd set now. I wouldn't be surprised if this game was targeted for Switch, so I wouldn't expect anything next gen.

Another expectation, it may take a while to come out, unless they attached the AEW license to a wrestling game already in production.

All-In was September 1, 2018 which was probably the earliest possible point they could've been planning this. Likely, it wasn't in planning until after AEW was a thing and became a moderate success.

And it takes like 3-5 years to make a decent game.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

1. As long as it's not like Fire Pro Wrestling, the shitty Acclaim 64 games, and those terrible PlayStation WCW games I'll likely enjoy it. I like the current simulation style games and HCTP and AKI engine games. So a nice blend of the 2 would be nice. 

2. I think a robust creation suite is going to be super necessary to the game having long term replayability. Wrestling fans love to create give them the means to do it. 

3. For goodwill they need to not be like EA and 2k and be in the microtransactions. Gamers don't want to feel like they're being nickeled and dimed to death. Also if they have DLC make sure it can't be data mined immediately and announce well after launch. 

4. Have a very detailed GM and Universe mode


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> AEW should release one wrestling game. Not yearly. not two yearly. Only release a new game when there's something significant enough to warrant a new game completely..
> In between, allow us to purchase expansion packs. *I'd happily pay £10 every quarter for new wrestlers, moves, matches, commentary etc.*
> 
> 
> Also NEXT GEN ONLY.


I definitely feel you on not releasing yearly and just have DLC updates. But if they do 4 DLCs a year at $13 (yours converted) then from a greedy business perspective they might as well just release a new game.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I definitely feel you on not releasing yearly and just have DLC updates. But if they do 4 DLCs a year at $13 (yours converted) then from a greedy business perspective they might as well just release a new game.


if you think that new PS5 games will cost $70, it puts it all into perspective


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> One expectation that I'd set now. I wouldn't be surprised if this game was targeted for Switch, so I wouldn't expect anything next gen.
> 
> Another expectation, it may take a while to come out, unless they attached the AEW license to a wrestling game already in production.
> 
> ...


switch is over bruh, we will get switch pro next year or year after. that'll put it in the right time for AEW next generation


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> if you think that new PS5 games will cost $70, it puts it all into perspective


Oh yeah they did go up lol. I just hope they don't do grindy stuff to unlock new items.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Oh yeah they did go up lol. I just hope they don't do grindy stuff to unlock new items.


Imagine if WWE come back with yearly games. Nobody is buying those. I reckon they will do a subscription service.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Imagine if WWE come back with yearly games. Nobody is buying those. I reckon they will do a subscription service.


I think folk would just because of the conditioning. They've got like 20+ years of conditioning folk to buy a WWE game every year. Plus they get the benefit that even if the AEW games is more fun, it won't have the WWE roster and legends so that's still a reason to purchase it. It's not like say the NBA or FIFA where regardless of developer you get the same players, so the better game or where your friends are wins out.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Having a young Jake Roberts, Taz, Arn, and Bret Hart would be cool additions to the roster (even though I'll probably be playing as Mox and Darby most of the time anyway).

I'm exicted for this game and hope we get an announcement tomorrow.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Having a young Jake Roberts, Taz, Arn, and Bret Hart would be cool additions to the roster (even though I'll probably be playing as Mox and Darby most of the time anyway).
> 
> I'm exicted for this game and hope we get an announcement tomorrow.


Would WWE not hold the rights to them?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Would WWE not hold the rights to them?


Eh? Why would WWE hold the rights to talents who aren't contracted to them and, in the case of the first three, are all contracted to AEW?


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Like someone said don't do yearly games. I would focus on DLC and updates. (Steam would be a must).

Story mode is a must. 
Make Stadium Stampede and Parking lot brawl (PNP and Best friends match) a special thing. Special traits to wrestlers (Y2J having the skill to grab the camera from a near camera man for example). 
A different approach on personalized wreslters.
A few legends/retro mode
A solid online version of the game where you can play vs others.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Potential legends:

-Arn Anderson
-Tully Blanchard
-DDP
-Jake "The Snake" Roberts
-Taz
-Bret Hart? (made one appearance)
-Madusa? (made some appearances)
-Glacier
-Tommy Dreamer
-Rock N Roll Express
-Don Callis/Cyrus the Virus?
-Dean Malenko
-Great Muta (was a judge in the Cody vs Jericho match)
-Gangrel
-Hurricane Helms
-Mike Tyson
-Shaq
-Henry Cejudo
-Vitor Belfort
-"Suga" Rashad Evans
-Jerry Lynn
-Young versions of all the old guys like Chris Jericho, Matt Hardy, Billy Gunn, Christopher Daniels, Dustin Rhodes (As close to Goldust as possible without getting sued?)


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

If NWA and Impact were included (honestly not impossible with how friendly they've been lately, only thing that might get in the way is Retromania using NWA stuff but its unlikely they have an exclusive license), that would greatly expand the Legend options that "make sense". They gotta go all out for this one if they wanna compete with the 2K series, a game and a show are not the same.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Wont just be a normal console game we expect they are looking at other types of games on other platforms.

TK even said they are looking at a game where you are the booker.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Wont just be a normal console game we expect they are looking at other types of games on other platforms.
> 
> TK even said they are looking at a game where you are the booker.


Yeah they trademarked that a while ago, ALL ELITE GM. I'd bet on phone, pc, and Switch myself, but could be just phone.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

If its less complicated than TEW game is could be really good.

Their main console game I dont think will be released till at least end of 2022 cant see it out late next year.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

They shouldn't make it an annual game. Have the games two or three years apart to allow the developers to make it as good as possible. maybe they can even try to go the TNA route and have an amazing games graphic wise but then they can fix all the mistakes TNA made with their game.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm not sure why people think a console game would take so long to develop. AAA titles commonly take 3 to 5 years to build, but this is a "sports" game, not Uncharted. We're not talking about having to develop a huge, sprawling open world.

My guess would be that this has been in the works for a long time already and that the ground work in terms of development will have started 12-18 months ago. I could see a release date of next Autumn.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

If they want to keep it true to the circus show, then:

No stamina or, like in other wrestling games, a damage indicator on specific body parts. Nobody sells anything so moves shouldn't hurt here.

No referees or settings for rules. Rules aren't ever enforced and the refs do jack shit so, like normal, you should be able to do whatever you want in any match.

No story mode. AEW and cohesive story telling don't mix.

The commentary - if they decide to have it instead of music - should just be JR shitting all over the video game itself. The graphics, the gameplay, the effort. Just like his commentary for the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Leviticus said:


> They shouldn't make it an annual game. Have the games two or three years apart to allow the developers to make it as good as possible. maybe they can even try to go the TNA route and have an amazing games graphic wise but then they can fix all the mistakes TNA made with their game.


Especially considering they can easily release update packs with new characters/events/arenas/etc.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I sure as fuck hope Capcom stays away from it. I know AEW did some shirts with them and it freaks me out. Street Fighter 5, X Tekken, Marvel Infinite, all ass


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

1. Make it anime style like Street Fighter.
2. Get Capcom to produce it and drop in some SF/Final Fight characters.
3. Create a new language of controls for wrestling games. It should be fluid and focus on the movement of the characters so the player can flow between actions. I feel like it could use dual analog for whips, dives, grappling, etc.
4. There should at least be two bars: Damage and stamina/strength.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I guarantee this game is in the style of Street Fighter/Mortal Kombat. Something for the nerds like the Bucks and Omega. 

As for people talking about having WWE legends in the game, yeah sure if you want a big lawsuit on their hands. Also perhaps AEW should create their own legacy rather than stealing someone else's.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

the_flock said:


> As for people talking about having WWE legends in the game, yeah sure if you want a big lawsuit on their hands. Also perhaps AEW should create their own legacy rather than stealing someone else's.


If they aren't currently signed with Legends deals with the WWE then there's no lawsuit. I'm gonna use one example, but WWE doesn't own DDP or his face. They definitely own certain images and videos of DDP, but not DDP himself. This is just one example but the same applies to Jake the Snake, Arn, Tully, etc. otherwise the legends roster of the 2K games would keep getting bigger rather than rotating out every year.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm not sure why people think a console game would take so long to develop. AAA titles commonly take 3 to 5 years to build, but this is a "sports" game, not Uncharted. We're not talking about having to develop a huge, sprawling open world.
> 
> My guess would be that this has been in the works for a long time already and that the ground work in terms of development will have started 12-18 months ago. I could see a release date of next Autumn.


Sports games can be released quickly because they just slap a coat of paint on last year's game but AEW doesn't have a last year's game to build on. Unless, they found a wrestling game that was already in production and got them to change it into an AEW game


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Leviticus said:


> They shouldn't make it an annual game. Have the games two or three years apart to allow the developers to make it as good as possible. maybe they can even try to go the TNA route and have an amazing games graphic wise but then they can fix all the mistakes TNA made with their game.


TNA's wrestling game had as shit ton of potential. I enjoyed the arcade style; it just needed some refinement and more features/moves


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Sports games can be released quickly because they just slap a coat of paint on last year's game but AEW doesn't have a last year's game to build on. Unless, they found a wrestling game that was already in production and got them to change it into an AEW game


The rumours are though that development began over a year ago. Two years and half years of development ready for a release a year or so from now for a sports game makes perfect sense, even from scratch. Some AAA games have been made from scratch in a similar time frame.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is why it's important to get deals with legends and put them over. Sting, Hogan and The American Dream are immortal characters in terms of video games and toys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

From reddit, the AEW games site launched early by accident allegedly


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> From reddit, the AEW games site launched early by accident allegedly


Definitely fakes. Looks like you could whip those up in 5 minutes on photoshop.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Definitely fakes. Looks like you could whip those up in 5 minutes on photoshop.


Possibly


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Possibly










From that same Reddit post.

I really hope those logos are not how they present the three games. Looks too amateur


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> From that same Reddit post.
> 
> I really hope those logos are not how they present the three games. Looks too amateur


Yeah I saw that, they could be now that you mentioned it. They did look weird, but I didn't think much of it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It being Yuke's makes a lot of sense. They've been planning a non-2k game for a while now.









Yukes Announce Brand New WWE 2K Alternative Video Game


The studio wants to create internal competition with 2K's video game series...




whatculture.com


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Gameplay wise I'm hoping for a half way house between arcade and simulation, but it needs to look like real life, no retro BS.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Event is running almost half an hour late...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Omega is hilarious


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks absolutely fucking horrendous. Ridiculous, unrealistic, WWE All-Stars style graphics. My worst fear.

I'm out already.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow what a huge fucking disappointment, was hoping the graphics would be in the vein of 2K19, and we get WWE All Stars graphics.....I was afraid this was gonna happen, i was really afraid we was gonna get some Fire Pro looking shit so its not as bad as that would've been but its still fucking bad, can't stand those cartoony looking graphics like All Stars where every character looks like cartoony steroid injected mutants.

Well guess its back to waiting for WWE 2K22.....


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow what a huge fucking disappointment, was hoping the graphics would be in the vein of 2K19, and we get WWE All Stars graphics.....I was afraid this was gonna happen, i was really afraid we was gonna get some Fire Pro looking shit so its not as bad as that would've been but its still fucking bad, can't stand those cartoony looking graphics like All Stars.


This is fucking Kenny's fault. It looks absolutely terrible.

A game can be fun to play without ridiculous, OTT character models and unrealistic graphics.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Lol so not a proper realistic wrestling game.

AEW flopped already big time in this area.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A casino game?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> This is fucking Kenny's fault. It looks absolutely terrible.
> 
> A game can be fun to play without ridiculous, OTT character models and unrealistic graphics.


Yeah the moment i heard Kenny was one of the main people in charge of it i knew it was gonna be some stupid shit like this.

As i said back to waiting for WWE 2K22, thats our only hope for a great wrestling game that looks realistic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They have assembled an impressive team for the console game and it was just concept footage, so I'm pretty excited for how this game will play.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> They have assembled an impressive team for the console game and it was just concept footage, so I'm pretty excited for how this game will play.


Honestly don't care how it plays if that's the style they're going for graphically, I won't buy it.

I want it to look like how it does on TV, not a cartoon.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Why cant anyone make a good wrestling simulation. AEW had a chance and have failed already.

They will bring out an arcade looking game. Looks craps btw.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If this is an indication, then fucking hell they’ve had a shocker.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Even aside from the cartoonish, hideous graphics style, and I know it's early in development, but the actual graphical quality looks beyond appalling. It looks like a PS3 game in terms of lighting, texture, detailing, clarity etc.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The spoof of Steve Jobs was funny. Arcade style is an interesting choice. People said they liked WWE All Stars a lot, but it never got a sequel. So I wonder if it sold well. But it will go over with most AEW fans for sure. If it's like $40ish it should sell fairly well


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully General Manager mode is still in the console game.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> View attachment 93440
> 
> View attachment 93441
> 
> ...


Omg those models, i hate them, they look like action figures thats been animated. Kenny especially looks terrible, even for an All Stars kinda model. Its a shame we can make a more realistic AEW game with 2K19 and 2K20 than the actual AEW game thats coming out.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> The spoof of Steve Jobs was funny. Arcade style is an interesting choice. People said they liked WWE All Stars a lot, but it never got a sequel. So I wonder if it sold well. But it will go over with most AEW fans for sure. If it's like $40ish it should sell fairly well


The problem is that they're rambling on calling it "best in it's class". Well then presumably they're battling with 2K Battlegrounds, not the main series, because this clearly isn't a serious wrestling game, it's a cartoonish, arcade game.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Very disappointed.

I have to guess this is more of a gauge to see how AEW games would sell.

If things go well maybe then we get a high quality next gen simulation as that would have to cost quite a lot to make.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg those models, Kenny especially looks terrible, even for an All Stars kinda model. Its a shame we can make a more realistic AEW game with 2K19 and 2K20 than the actual AEW game thats coming out.


Yep. I'd rather just get 2K22 on PC when it arrives and mod AEW stuff into it if this is the direction they're taking.

It also once again flies in the face of this "more serious, sports style presentation" bullshit. Even their game is a cartoon.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Remember before wrestlers cared about video games ?
When they were all into smoking,drinking getting off chops on drugs,lifting ridiculous weights and not caring about PC stuff? Lol maybe that’s the key to a good wrestling game 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Unityring said:


> Remember before wrestlers cared about video games ?
> When they were all into smoking,drinking getting off chops on drugs,lifting ridiculous weights and not caring about PC stuff? Lol maybe that’s the key to a good wrestling game 😂


Aren't those guys all dead?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I really liked the announcement!  

I used to play wrestling games years ago, but the complexity of today’s games has just passed me by. But I would definitely consider buying the console game when it comes out. I’m not as interested in the animation as Imam about the gameplay and move sets. The only issue for me is that I’ll have to buy a console.

The Manager game looks interesting but confusing. If it’s too complex, I probably won’t get it.

The T-shirt looks so plain and lame. 

Now, the Casino game looks super cool! I love that video intro to it. Definitely a must get, even though I’m sure it will there be lots of “in-app purchases.”


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> 1. As long as it's not like Fire Pro Wrestling, the shitty Acclaim 64 games, and those terrible PlayStation WCW games I'll likely enjoy it. I like the current simulation style games and HCTP and AKI engine games. So a nice blend of the 2 would be nice.
> 
> 2. I think a robust creation suite is going to be super necessary to the game having long term replayability. Wrestling fans love to create give them the means to do it.
> 
> ...



Whats wrong with fire pro


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Aren't those guys all dead?


Yeah mate probably,
I’m showing my age thinking of the glory days.ill reserve my judgement until I see some gameplay 🤗


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That was weird a 45 minute delay on a pre recorded video clip? They do say it makes sense to keep folk waiting though. I expected more progress and a release date costs and feature run down. Looks to me like they are overcomplicated it. Just have one console game and get it produced well. The guys a billionaire how can they not pay a professional company to develop this with experience in the genre surely coukd have had that knocked up in 6 months no bother. I'm no gaming expert but the graphics looked worse than 90s arcade and ott like that god awful wwe mobile phone game.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If you look past the graphics, the chain wrestling sequence that Jericho and Omega had was more complex than what is possible in WWE 2K so hopefully they can deliver on that aspect. But like this was definitely not gameplay footage, so who knows.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

IDK if the negative comments above are genuine or sarcasm. I don’t have time to figure that out, personally.

I will say that I am happy with what I have seen so far. Already, AEW is crushing the WWE 2K games in three critical ways:


Intergender contact suggests that the AEW game will not be as heavy on restrictions like the WWE 2K game have been for the last several years. Loosening up on restrictions is bound to be a major positive for the game
That they got the person responsible for the creative direction for No Mercy overseeing development suggests that this game will have great creative direction like the AKI games he worked on 20 years ago. Meaning that this will feels like a proper wrestling simulation and retain the easy to pick up and play aspect.
They are being developed by Yukes. While not a new developer, since WWE had them for 20 years, that Yukes won’t be constrained by a one year development window like they had with the WWE games is going to a huge advantage for them. They are going to be able to show the American audience what they can really do with greater freedom.
Graphic wise, it looks like the Wrestle Kingdom games that Yukes used to do for NJPW back in the mid-00s. Although I’m sure the graphics will look much better once it’s further along in development. And I’m sure that it will be far more loaded up with gimmick matches compared with the Wrestle Kingdom games.

I am surprised that AEW has three different games in development. Did not expect that.

Also, what was with Cody looking like an evil software developer? Is that a new gimmick? Maybe that's not how he intended to come off, but that's what I got from his appearance.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Current gen consoles uh very bad move

will reserve judgment until proper trailer


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So much bitching in here.

I don't really care about the graphics, what stands out for me is aiming to bring back the fun of No Mercy for current/next GEN consoles. Bringing in the director of No Mercy and Fire Pro is an excellent choice for the gameplay and customization. That's the most important part. If they nail that, graphics come next.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like the Def Jam games. 

Which were fucking sick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> The problem is that they're rambling on calling it "best in it's class". Well then presumably they're battling with 2K Battlegrounds, not the main series, because this clearly isn't a serious wrestling game, it's a cartoonish, arcade game.


Well they do have to hype it up, though I agree it's a bit much. I don't know why folk think arcade wrestling games have to look cartoonish though. Overall I think they'll have excited their fan base at least for the game.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm not really a gaming fan but was as a kid. I just felt the overall jokey presentation was a cover up for lack of detail progress or substance to present here. I also think they are aiming to do too much here when they should keep it simple with one product. Too many cooks and all that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats funny is Omega trolled everyone with the Atari graphics at the start, then unveiled the real one and the graphics wasn't much better honestly... I was expecting him to unveil some amazing looking game when i realized he was trolling, i was expecting like 2K19 styled graphics but even a step further, instead we get steps back all the way back to 2011 with fucking WWE All Stars.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Christopher Near said:


> Whats wrong with fire pro


I just have never liked those games. I hate the look for a wrestling game and they aren't really fun.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Verbatim17 said:


> IDK if the negative comments above are genuine or sarcasm. I don’t have time to figure that out, personally.
> 
> I will say that I am happy with what I have seen so far. Already, AEW is crushing the WWE 2K games in three critical ways:
> 
> ...


Did you not notice he was taking the piss out of omega by wearing the exact same outfit lol.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Why pick cartooney models but use more muted and realistic textures? At least like cel-shading or something stands out and helps hide bad modeling


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Unityring said:


> Remember before wrestlers cared about video games ?
> When they were all into smoking,drinking getting off chops on drugs,lifting ridiculous weights and not caring about PC stuff? Lol maybe that’s the key to a good wrestling game 😂


Yeah all wrestlers seem to do these days is sit at home drinking energy drinks and playing video games. Sad times brother. Fuck even haku and Scott steiner are probably playing among us as we speak. Kayfabe is dead. At keast mjf makes an effort still.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> If you look past the graphics, the chain wrestling sequence that Jericho and Omega had was more complex than what is possible in WWE 2K so hopefully they can deliver on that aspect. But like this was definitely not gameplay footage, so who knows.


I mean we seen some amazing chain grappling sequences just as good that in the 2K19 showcase cutscenes. And yeah this was clearly a cinematic cutscene they put together so it may not even be possible in actual gameplay.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

thisissting said:


> Did you not notice he was taking the piss out of omega by wearing the exact sane outfit lol.


Everyone was wearing the same outfit, it was a parody of Steve Jobs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean we seen some amazing chain grappling sequences just as good that in the 2K19 showcase cutscenes.


Oh yeah that's true but it would be cool if they could figure out how to make that work without cutscenes and quick time events.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Verbatim17 said:


> IDK if the negative comments above are genuine or sarcasm. I don’t have time to figure that out, personally.
> 
> I will say that I am happy with what I have seen so far. Already, AEW is crushing the WWE 2K games in three critical ways:
> 
> ...






THANOS said:


> So much bitching in here.
> 
> I don't really care about the graphics, what stands out for me is aiming to bring back the fun of No Mercy for current/next GEN consoles. Bringing in the director of No Mercy and Fire Pro is an excellent choice for the gameplay and customization. That's the most important part. If they nail that, graphics come next.


But do people actually want a No Mercy in 2021/2022. This guy hasn't done anything in years of note wrestling wise, are we sure nostalgia and a guy probably past his prime is the right way to go. Yukes has been consistently making wrestling games, are we really to believe it was only on the WWE for why Yukes last 10+ games never took off and captured interest like old games. Even bringing up the working on Fire Pro that's not really a big game


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Oh yeah that's true but it would be cool if they could figure out how to make that work without cutscenes and quick time events.


Yeah thats what i've been hoping for a longtime with the 2K series.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> IDK if the negative comments above are genuine or sarcasm. I don’t have time to figure that out, personally.
> 
> I will say that I am happy with what I have seen so far. Already, AEW is crushing the WWE 2K games in three critical ways:
> 
> ...


These are all good points. 

If they can pull off the arcade look with a rich control system the game could be awesome.

You can already tell they're going to put a big emphasis on the presentation and environment. Having a "smart" crowd that actually reacts to what's happening and can really swing in terms of reactions and volume would be huge. 

If they can nail the feel (for casuals) as well as control system (for hardcores) they can actually make a mark.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's hilarious that people are delighted about some dude who made a now prehistoric game 20 years ago being involved. Stuck in the past.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm guessing some people in here don't know how to read. It said the game is early in development and this won't represent the final product. I grew up in the 90s so give me gameplay over graphics.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm guessing some people in here don't know how to read. It said the game is early in development and this won't represent the final product. I grew up in the 90s so give me gameplay over graphics.


I'm guessing that some people in here don't understand that "early in development" doesn't mean stuff like the art direction and graphical styling hasn't been long since agreed. You don't start developing and rendering a game visually without that being locked down.

This isn't a case of "bad" graphics from a technical perspective, it's a choice that they have made to give the game a cartoonish, OTT visual style and that isn't going to suddenly change to ultra realism.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I want to add that Britt Baker was so awesome in the video.

And Cody: “I told TK that I wanted to be the head of AEW Games. He said no, because “You don’t know s*** about video games.”


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

A no mercy like console game says cody. Lol sorry bud i know you hate this bud a lot of people been asking for it ! @RapShepard


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

As noted earlier this evening, AEW Executive Vice Presidents Kenny Omega and Cody Rhodes, along with Aubrey Edwards and Britt Baker, hosted the AEW Games 1.0 Special Event livestream to officially announce the first three AEW video games.

You can see footage from the games in the livestream video above. The first-ever AEW console game is being developed by AEW and Yukes, to be released at a later date. The two AEW mobile games will be released for fans before that. AEW Casino: Double Or Nothing is expected to be released this winter, while AEW Elite General Manager is anticipated to be launched later in 2021. Edwards, who worked as a game developer before signing with AEW, is working on both mobile games.

Developed by KamaGames, Double Or Nothing will feature AEW-branded games like slots, blackjack, poker and roulette, along with AEW music, sounds, videos, wrestler virtual avatars, gift packs and more. The AEW Elite GM game is being developed by Crystallized Games, and is billed as the evolution of the GM simulator genre, which will be a celebration of wrestling as a whole. Fans will take on the role of an AEW General Manager, and will design a roster of wrestlers, set up matches, and run the show to generate revenue, new fans, effects on wrestler stamina & morale, and more.

All Elite Wrestling Announces Launch of AEW GAMES
-- AEW's Initial Gaming Offerings Feature Highly Anticipated Console Game and Two Mobile Games --

November 10, 2020 – After revolutionizing the wrestling industry, AEW today shared its plans to reimagine the gaming world with the launch of AEW GAMES. The new venture will initially deliver three new gaming options to fans including two mobile games and the highly anticipated console game being developed with the renowned video game developer YUKE'S.

The birth of AEW GAMES was ushered in with a star-studded keynote special event hosted on YouTube, featuring Kenny Omega, who has been at the forefront of AEW's console game, along with Cody Rhodes, Dr. Britt Baker and Ref Aubrey Edwards. The event also featured the introduction of wrestling gaming mastermind and the newest AEW GAMES team member, Hideyuki "Geta" Iwas--ta, best known for his work on the critically-acclaimed No Mercy for fifth generation consoles.

"Every once in a while, a revolutionary company comes along and changes everything. AEW is doing that today," said Kenny Omega, EVP of AEW. "When I first signed with AEW, I asked Tony Khan to let me help assemble the best gaming team on the planet, to make the best wrestling games ever. With masterminds like Geta and the incredible team at YUKE'S, we are well on the path to deliver a fresh, vastly superior gaming experience that our fans deserve."

Two mobile games will be available even sooner for fans. AEW Casino: Double or Nothing is anticipated to launch this winter, and AEW Elite GM is anticipated to launch later in 2021. Developed by KamaGames, one of the fastest growing independent operators in the world, Double or Nothing will feature AEW-branded versions of slots, blackjack, poker and roulette, along with AEW music, sounds, videos, wrestler virtual avatars, gift packs and more.

Developed by Crystallized Games, AEW Elite GM is the evolution of the GM simulator genre, taking the strategic elements of simulation and fantasy games to create a competitive and engaging space for the wrestling community to take part in, incorporating the expanding AEW brand and serving as a celebration of wrestling as a whole. Fans take on the role of GM, designing a roster of wrestlers, setting up matches, and running the show to generate revenue, new fans and effects on wrestlers' stamina and morale.

"It's amazing to think that less than two years ago, we sent shockwaves through the professional wrestling industry with the launch of AEW, and now we are rolling out our new revolutionary games," said Tony Khan, CEO and GM of AEW. "We make a point to listen to our fans, and we know that a rejuvenated and immersive gaming experience is critical to the overall wrestling experience. It's going to be cool to see our fans enjoying a next-gen console wrestling game that actually implements their feedback. This is just the beginning of a new era of gaming for wrestling fans around the world."

"It is a tremendous honor to be a part of writing the first page in a new history of wrestling games," said Hiromi Furuta, SVP at YUKE'S.

Kenny Omega and the AEW GAMES team will provide updates to fans as well as ongoing development content on the following: YouTube.com/AEWGames, twitter.com/AEWGames, Instagram.com/playAEWGames, Facebook.com/playAEWGames and AEWGames.com.

Starting today, fans can also purchase new AEW GAMES merchandise on www.SHOPAEW.com.










AEW Announces Official Details On Three New Games And AEW Games Division, Tony Khan Comments


As noted earlier this evening, AEW Executive Vice Presidents Kenny Omega and Cody Rhodes, along with Aubrey Edwards and Britt Baker, hosted the AEW Games…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking good so far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shida in a video game... Charlie has won the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

People ask for q a lot of nostalgia fueled things, but will it actually sell. Wrestling being popular had more to do with why No Mercy and those games sold so well. People loved NBA Jam and NFL Blitz, but the harder to pick up NBA 2K and Madden do more than fine every year. That's not to say I'm down on an arcade game or game in those veins. Just to me I think a nice blend of modern and throwback would be more interesting than trying to capture the glory of something 20 years ago.

@shandcraig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I only play Donkey Kong.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I just hope they make a good game. I really don't need nostalgia here. trying to recreate No Mercy on 2021 may be a disaster since they may try to please two parties. Just make the best game possible. Also have the game play not be ass like the TNA game from years back.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Yeah all wrestlers seem to do these days is sit at home drinking energy drinks and playing video games. Sad times brother. Fuck even haku and Scott steiner are probably playing among us as we speak. Kayfabe is dead. At keast mjf makes an effort still.


😂 imagine Haku sitting there with his big headset doing some cringe twitch stream.
I agree MJF is a gem.
In all seriousness im excited for the game and I hope AEW kill it 🔥


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Even the AEW video game looks like a letdown.

LolAEW



JasmineAEW said:


> I want to add that Britt Baker was so awesome in the video.
> 
> And Cody: “I told TK that I wanted to be the head of AEW Games. He said no, because “You don’t know s*** about video games.”


That's ironic considering Tony is the head of All Elite Wrestling and doesn't know shit about wrestling


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Oooo nooooo, I laughed way too loud at this shit


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

finally watched, well skimmed through. we really cant tell at all what the game will be like from that pre rendered video. i guess we will have to wait until next time. so many video game companies do this which most people dislike. anyways the Steve jobs impersonation was funny for a second than the entire thing was just way to much and it was stupid and was not needed at all.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Is there a career mode?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> finally watched, well skimmed through. we really cant tell at all what the game will be like from that pre rendered video. i guess we will have to wait until next time. so many video game companies do this which most people dislike. anyways the Steve jobs impersonation was funny for a second than the entire thing was just way to much and it was stupid and was not needed at all.


I really enjoyed the Steve Jobs mocking. It reminded of how fun the Nintendo directs were a couple years ago for E3 or how the Devolver Digital E3 presentations are now.


Speedy McFist said:


> Is there a career mode?


They didn't say, but I'd bet your ass there will be one


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I really enjoyed the Steve Jobs mocking. It reminded of how fun the Nintendo directs were a couple years ago for E3 or how the Devolver Digital E3 presentations are now.
> 
> 
> They didn't say, but I'd bet your ass there will be one



oh ya i totally see that now that you bring it up about nintendo lol. my impression is they are making everyone look over sized which seems like a shocking decision instead of just making everyone look the way they are like the old n64 games did.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I just don't get the obsession with creating a "new No Mercy". It was two fucking decades ago. Move on.

Here's an idea, just create the best possible wrestling game that you can with today's technology and resources, rather than harking on back to the very distant past.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> I just don't get the obsession with creating a "new No Mercy". It was two fucking decades ago. Move on.
> 
> Here's an idea, just create the best possible wrestling game that you can with today's technology and resources, rather than harking on back to the very distant past.


No Mercy whilst fun wasn't the amazing game everyone says. Highly overrated


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even the AEW video game looks like a letdown.
> 
> LolAEW
> 
> ...


That is certainly your opinion. I think he knows more about wrestling than you do.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No Mercy whilst fun wasn't the amazing game everyone says. Highly overrated


I purposely went back and played it earlier and turned it off after 10 minutes. Horrendous.

I understand nostalgia, but at this point it's unbelievably and unbearably dated and primitive. Here Comes the Pain is a different story. If there's any old wrestling game people should want them to build a new one with in mind it's that.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> This is why it's important to get deals with legends and put them over. Sting, Hogan and The American Dream are immortal characters in terms of video games and toys.


I'm pretty sure that coding Dustin on the right to the Dusty Rhodes name and character.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> I purposely went back and played it earlier and turned it off after 10 minutes. Horrendous.
> 
> I understand nostalgia, but at this point it's unbelievably and unbearably dated and primitive. Here Comes the Pain is a different story. If there's any old wrestling game people should want them to build a new one with in mind it's that.



What made no mercy a great game was the branching story lines. And the story would go five or six different ways based on how you did. 

It's not like WWE games now where you lose a match and it tells you you have to win this match game over. or when they give you a match where you can't win and just everything is just cutscenes that cut off halfway through the match and make you lose or make you win or something like that.

THQ was actually sinking out multiple storylines and branches and not super linear like it is now


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I actually got into wrestling by playing wcw/nwo revenge on n64 back in the day, the fact that this is by yukes makes me really excited.

Even when I stopped watching wrestling for 12 years or so I still played the games cause they're fun.

Graphics look pretty shitty but it a really early build.

I sometimes go back and play the smackdown games on ps2 cause they hold up, wwe 2k is just garbage and has been the same for 7 years.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Did you not notice he was taking the piss out of omega by wearing the exact same outfit lol.


I get the whole Steve Jobs parody and dressing like everyone else on stage. That was not lost on me. But Cody is the only one that came off like a douchebag or an evil software developer during his presentation. That was my point.



RapShepard said:


> But do people actually want a No Mercy in 2021/2022. This guy hasn't done anything in years of note wrestling wise, are we sure nostalgia and a guy probably past his prime is the right way to go. Yukes has been consistently making wrestling games, are we really to believe it was only on the WWE for why Yukes last 10+ games never took off and captured interest like old games. Even bringing up the working on Fire Pro that's not really a big game


People want a wrestling game that isn’t linear in its career mode, gameplay that simulates wrestling perfectly (including limb damage selling, blood physics & environmental physics), doesn’t have restrictions on editing any and every aspect of their official in game roster because the wrestling company licensing out their stars doesn't allow it, and isn’t a broken mess (and apparently stunning easy to beat the AI even on its hardest difficulty and adjusted slider settings) like WWE 2K20. And actually has replayability for years to come, instead of putting it down after a few days to play something else because its boring to play like the last several WWE 2K games. No Mercy fits all of that.

Obviously, those developing the game will take into account all of the developments of wrestling games over the past 20 years in regards to how wrestling gamers' tastes have evolved over the years.

And when developers only have a year to add new features or even clean up old lines of code that cause bugs, glitches and crashes, and then QA test the game to make sure it works properly, of course it falls on WWE. They have had a one year development cycle requirement for their games for the last three decades, even though gaming as changed so much that DLC season packs exists now, meaning developers can churn out new content on a monthly basis to keep the fanbase happy while working on a new game in the background for a couple of years and QA test them. Notice how literally every other game on the market – even EA UFC games – don’t have the constant bugs and crashes that has plagued the WWE games series for the last dozen years? Since all those other games get the time needed to make the games better, and as a result, game breaking issues crop up _far_ less frequently. There's a reason 2K22 has a longer development cycle this time.

Fire Pro also has a thriving community creations, so I would not say that game isn't a big game. Especially considering WWE games haven't been considered big for years now despite being the only wrestling game on the market until recently.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> That is certainly your opinion. I think he knows more about wrestling than you do.


He doesn't even know card structure lol.

He's uneducated on the whole wrestling thing. Take my word for it or better yet listen to anyone not on AEW payroll


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> They shouldn't make it an annual game. Have the games two or three years apart to allow the developers to make it as good as possible. maybe they can even try to go the TNA route and have an amazing games graphic wise but then they can fix all the mistakes TNA made with their game.


Maybe go the TNA game route but if they dom.. Get rid of those damn fart noise reversals 😤


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No Mercy whilst fun wasn't the amazing game everyone says. Highly overrated


THANK YOU!!! I always liked No Mercy but I do feel that it's one of the most overrated wrestling game ever made. Personally I feel that Here Comes The Pain, Day Of Reckoning 2, & 2k14 are a million times better.


Verbatim17 said:


> People want a wrestling game that isn’t linear in its career mode, gameplay that simulates wrestling perfectly (including limb damage selling, blood physics & environmental physics), doesn’t have restrictions on editing any and every aspect of their official in game roster because the wrestling company licensing out their stars doesn't allow it, and isn’t a broken mess (and apparently stunning easy to beat the AI even on its hardest difficulty and adjusted slider settings) like WWE 2K20. And actually has replayability for years to come, instead of putting it down after a few days to play something else because its boring to play like the last several WWE 2K games. No Mercy fits all of that.
> 
> Obviously, those developing the game will take into account all of the developments of wrestling games over the past 20 years in regards to how wrestling gamers' tastes have evolved over the years.
> 
> ...


Sorry but your post comes off like a you're just not a fan of the 2k series. 2k19 was a big success which was why people were outraged by the giant step back in 2k20, and No Mercy is severely outdated and the constant modding is only popular with the niche internet wrestling crowd. You bring up the UFC games yet forget to mention their very short lifespan, which is why people are still clamoring for another Fight Night. Fire Pro is not a big game at all, it's fun but let's not make it seem like it has this huge following. If all they do is make a No Mercy game with AEW wrestlers then it will not be a huge seller.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Yukes split with 2K a good while ago now and revealed they were working on another wrestling project alongside the WWE games before the split was announced. I’m going to assume that game wasn’t AEW at that point and they have used the ground work from whatever that was going to be to become this, and that the reason for the cartoony look of the early build as that game was (I assume) a cartoony aesthetic. But if they have had longer I think it’s a little disappointing what they showed. But way too early to comment on that, and if everyone has sense they will allow them the time to release when it‘s ready rather than rush to get it out whenever the next WWE game is out next year.

On AKI, they haven’t existed for a good while after merging with another company so revealing they got in touch with one of the guys that worked on No Mercy etc is a nice touch, I wouldn’t say it’s really that groundbreaking. The latest WWE game was a dumpster fire after Yukes left but fact is they were still working on that and the games for decades now and have got more and more stagnant. A new project and refresh for them is good I guess, but there could be a good reason 2K didn’t want them to have some more freedom on ideas as in they could be bad. From reading the Youtube comments it seems like people are acting likes it’s a given this is going to be amazing; I’m sure tons of you will testify along with me that more times than I care to own up to I have fallen into video game hype and ended up with an anticlimax or a dud. Competitions good though and I’m now interested to see what 2K are really working on as Battlegrounds was a placeholder, and if WWE even does change hands of developer depending on how long their deal is.

But for all my cynicism, I just want a good wrestling game and hope this turns out as it or at the very least it allows us to have two decent games competing with each other.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

There's nothing to really talk about except the character models. I'm not a fan of the over-the-top look, it reminds me of WWE AllStars, which had terrible character design. If the gameplay is good then I can easily look past that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Verbatim17 said:


> People want a wrestling game that isn’t linear in its career mode, gameplay that simulates wrestling perfectly (including limb damage selling, blood physics & environmental physics), doesn’t have restrictions on editing any and every aspect of their official in game roster because the wrestling company licensing out their stars doesn't allow it, and isn’t a broken mess (and apparently stunning easy to beat the AI even on its hardest difficulty and adjusted slider settings) like WWE 2K20. And actually has replayability for years to come, instead of putting it down after a few days to play something else because its boring to play like the last several WWE 2K games. No Mercy fits all of that.
> 
> Obviously, those developing the game will take into account all of the developments of wrestling games over the past 20 years in regards to how wrestling gamers' tastes have evolved over the years.
> 
> ...


EA UFC gets criticized heavily though by it's player base for bugs, it's AI, and it's gameplay. Those games come out every 3 or so years. Sometimes it's the developer not the licensing company. Fire Pro Wrestling isn't a big game by any means. It's a game, but it's even more niche than what the 2K games have become. 

But are we talking about things that will satisfy their fan base or things that will make wrestling games big again? Now obviously nobody wants a broken game. And while I agree customization is important, I don't think being able to edit Kenny's pants or have intergender matches is taking the crown worthy. 

I get they got to promote, but I don't think there's as much of an audience for a No Mercy as people think, so while I get it. Idk if they want to attach themselves so heavy to that. As it puts almost impossible expectations on the game. Because part of what made that fun can't really be replicated right now if you're an adult in a world where wrestling isn't mainstream.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> I just don't get the obsession with creating a "new No Mercy". It was two fucking decades ago. Move on.
> 
> Here's an idea, just create the best possible wrestling game that you can with today's technology and resources, rather than harking on back to the very distant past.


I'd much rather they create something resembling a modern Here Comes The Pain tbh.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

As long as it has good CAW modes so I don't have to play as AEW guys, and it plays like either no mercy or here comes the pain, then that justifies AEW's existence to me


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

The character models look awful tho, just make them realistic, don't need to look like swelled blocks of lego


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Any game with President Shida in it is 10/10 :fact


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm guessing some people in here don't know how to read. It said the game is early in development and this won't represent the final product. I grew up in the 90s so give me gameplay over graphics.


So why do this in the first place then?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WCW revenge > no mercy


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> AEW should release one wrestling game. Not yearly. not two yearly. Only release a new game when there's something significant enough to warrant a new game completely..
> In between, allow us to purchase expansion packs. I'd happily pay £10 every quarter for new wrestlers, moves, matches, commentary etc.
> 
> 
> Also NEXT GEN ONLY.



Good points and good post optikk mate.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The new game looks 💩 💩 💩 💩 so far, Kenny looked stupid with false glasses and his teacher look, sorry if casuals looked at this there gonna be like wtf is this!!

Yukes? Next Gen ? Only had a Ps4 and I sold it as it was boring AF, Maybe when the price comes down after long consideration maybe I'll buy one but for 500 notes not a chance, I can invest my money into something that's worth while as watching the launch well the vid of it was crap and boring.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

sideon said:


> Sorry but your post comes off like a you're just not a fan of the 2k series. 2k19 was a big success which was why people were outraged by the giant step back in 2k20, and No Mercy is severely outdated and the constant modding is only popular with the niche internet wrestling crowd. You bring up the UFC games yet forget to mention their very short lifespan, which is why people are still clamoring for another Fight Night. Fire Pro is not a big game at all, it's fun but let's not make it seem like it has this huge following. If all they do is make a No Mercy game with AEW wrestlers then it will not be a huge seller.


I have picked up every WWE 2K game, from 2K14 to 2K19. I even bought the shitty 2K20 months after its release to see if had become playable. And it is, but the AI on the hardest difficulty is so easy to beat a toddler could do it. So could someone playing the game blindfolded. It’s literally that easy. 2K games have spent a great deal putting in a lot of "new features" that aren’t really new. Those features have been in past WWE games before, either under the WWE Yukes games, or in a different game like Raw 2. Although 2K has done some good in raising the standards for what is to be expected for wrestling games today, it still leaves a lot to be desired.

And this is not some bias toward a Japanese wrestling game or the AKI games, since I think Smackdown vs Raw 2006 is one of the best wrestling games ever made. The quality of WWE games hasn’t been the same since. WWE 2K19 has come the closest.

I’ve also played the Acclaim games, and while I enjoyed them, I get why many players didn’t like them. I’ve played HCTP and while I didn’t like that game, I get why a lot of players did. Its just my objective opinion here.

Also people are clamouring for a new Fight Night because there’s a lack of good boxing games on the market. Not because of UFC's short lifespan.



RapShepard said:


> EA UFC gets criticized heavily though by it's player base for bugs, it's AI, and it's gameplay. Those games come out every 3 or so years. Sometimes it's the developer not the licensing company. Fire Pro Wrestling isn't a big game by any means. It's a game, but it's even more niche than what the 2K games have become.
> 
> But are we talking about things that will satisfy their fan base or things that will make wrestling games big again? Now obviously nobody wants a broken game. And while I agree customization is important, I don't think being able to edit Kenny's pants or have intergender matches is taking the crown worthy.
> 
> I get they got to promote, but I don't think there's as much of an audience for a No Mercy as people think, so while I get it. Idk if they want to attach themselves so heavy to that. As it puts almost impossible expectations on the game. Because part of what made that fun can't really be replicated right now if you're an adult in a world where wrestling isn't mainstream.


There have been so many restrictions put in place under the 2K era, and technically going back to the days of SvR 11, that these customization features and intergender matches will end up being a (minor) selling point. These features aren’t any different from what you find in Fire Pro either. Its just 3D instead of 2D.

A lot of players that play 2K games always request the next game to be like No Mercy or have No Mercy feature, and every year, 2K comes up short. So AEW trying their hand to make players wishes come true makes sense. Especially since one of the WWE Yukes games – the Day of Reckoning series – has been heavily compared to No Mercy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Like that the animations are done by hand as opposed to motion capture.

No Mercy was my favourite wrestling game.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Verbatim17 said:


> There have been so many restrictions put in place under the 2K era, and technically going back to the days of SvR 11, that these customization features and intergender matches will end up being a (minor) selling point. These features aren’t any different from what you find in Fire Pro either. Its just 3D instead of 2D.
> 
> A lot of players that play 2K games always request the next game to be like No Mercy or have No Mercy feature, and every year, 2K comes up short. So AEW trying their hand to make players wishes come true makes sense. Especially since one of the WWE Yukes games – the Day of Reckoning series – has been heavily compared to No Mercy.


I agree they can be minor selling points for sure, just don't think it's like a make or break thing. But when people say No Mercy or No Mercy features what does that really mean? As someone who's played them yearly for the most part at their core most of these games feel very similar as far as the main series games go. Now control wise things have got more complicated as more things to closer emulate wrestling have been added, so you can't get No Mercy pick up and go control wise. Feature wise the branching paths in story mode would be nice. As far as game speed and stuff like that, that can be tweaked in the settings menu. 

Like for me Day of Reckoning 2 is my favorite wrestling game. But a lot of that has to do with the fun I had playing it with my cousins and less to do with it feeling totally unrecognizable to today's games.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ouzen said:


> Any game with President Shida in it is 10/10 :fact


I thought she looked pretty good in the footage too. Really only Kenny Omega was off-putting to me.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> That is certainly your opinion. I think he knows more about wrestling than you do.


By your logic you can't criticize wwe since vince knows more about wrestling than you

See how dumb that sounds


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If you're going to do anime style models, use toon shading like Street Fighter. The clipping in the video shows that the game still needs a whole year of development. It's too rough to be shown right now.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Graphics look similar to fortnite to me which is a tad cartoony but isn’t a deal breaker for me. As long as the models are detailed, the gameplay is good, and there’s a GM/Universe mode, I think it’ll be fine.
Hopefully they can strike a deal with Impact/NWA/etc. for at least dlc or some of their stars.

Unless something changes it’s a day one purchase for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm guessing some people in here don't know how to read. It said the game is early in development and this won't represent the final product. I grew up in the 90s so give me gameplay over graphics.


At the end of the day presentation matters

Marvel infinite tanked because it looked bad despite playing well


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

THANOS said:


> So much bitching in here.
> 
> I don't really care about the graphics, what stands out for me is aiming to bring back the fun of No Mercy for current/next GEN consoles. Bringing in the director of No Mercy and Fire Pro is an excellent choice for the gameplay and customization. That's the most important part. If they nail that, graphics come next.


Where have you been wrestling fans and gamers always complain why is it different when its aew


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Carter84 said:


> The new game looks 💩 💩 💩 💩 so far, Kenny looked stupid with false glasses and his teacher look, sorry if casuals looked at this there gonna be like wtf is this!!


i disagree. he's clearly acting like steve jobs.


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I thought she looked pretty good in the footage too. Really only Kenny Omega was off-putting to me.


well she def seemed to looked rather 'enhanced' in some areas.. which i suspect is the anime look they are goin for


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Hopefully the gameplay is solid like the old school No Mercery for N64 because those graphics where and animations where straight ass.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> i disagree. he's clearly acting like steve jobs.


He looked weird, does he actually wear glasses?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Carter84 said:


> He looked weird, does he actually wear glasses?


steve jobs (RIP) wore glasses, yea


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> steve jobs (RIP) wore glasses, yea


No Kenny mate, RIP Steve Jobs, man was a pioneer.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I agree they can be minor selling points for sure, just don't think it's like a make or break thing. But when people say No Mercy or No Mercy features what does that really mean? As someone who's played them yearly for the most part at their core most of these games feel very similar as far as the main series games go. Now control wise things have got more complicated as more things to closer emulate wrestling have been added, so you can't get No Mercy pick up and go control wise. Feature wise the branching paths in story mode would be nice. As far as game speed and stuff like that, that can be tweaked in the settings menu.
> 
> Like for me Day of Reckoning 2 is my favorite wrestling game. But a lot of that has to do with the fun I had playing it with my cousins and less to do with it feeling totally unrecognizable to today's games.


A lot of what makes it "complicated" is just positioning and repositioning, both the wrestlers and objects in general. As well as specific limb targeting & carry moves. It’s not really that complicated. WWE have made thing more complicated than they need to be by making ring roll outs and springboard moves special abilities instead of just things that are done if appropriate to the wrestler. And they have borrowed a submission wheel from UFC games which makes it difficult to crawl to the ring ropes and simulate an actual pro wrestling match. Pressing two button to hit a finisher (as in 2K20) isn’t that complicated either; it’s just that most fans in the US are not used to it as it’s a Fire Pro thing.

I’m not someone who has worried about the experience playing with others for years now, at least with wrestling games. So I can’t really relate here. Rock Band/Guitar Hero or Wii Tennis or the recent Call of Duty games are what tends to get played with other people instead. And open world games tend to be discussed a lot more in public. I don’t think I’ve played a wrestling game with anyone, or talked to anyone about wresting games, since the mid-00s.

And looking at the trailer again, their hands really are too big and it does have an All Stars feeling. I know I saw a shockwave when Omega was superkicked by Shida and again when he was hit by Shida's running knee, and smoke come up off the canvas when Omega was hit with the Falcon Arrow. And is it supposed to be sweat or sparks coming off of them when they are hit with strikes, since I don’t see anyone sweating?

I hope this isn’t the final product or we can switch it off to graphics and special FX that are more realistic. Currently, Shida has no facial expressions, while Omega and Jericho do. Graphics is the one thing the TNA game over a decade ago got right.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

As above, the giant hands in particular look fucking horrendous.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Also, if you want to make this the "best wrestling game ever", then why not make sure that it's going to appeal to EVERYONE? By having these exaggerated, cartoon character models and the ridiculous impact effects etc. you're going to put a lot of people off who were hoping for a more real world, simulation style experience, as opposed to an OTT arcade one.

Why not make an ultra realistic model for everyone, as well as a "retro"/exaggerated model? Do that - and have the option in settings to pick and choose the visual effects you want and don't want - and suddenly everyone is a winner, you cater to everyone and you inevitably sell more copies and garner better reviews.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

So, according to Excalibur last night on Dynamite, the AEW game comes out next year. Maybe it should not be too surprising, given Yukes extensive experience making wrestling games and getting them done within the span of a year. Just do not know what to expect in terms of features, match types, if real world venues will be used, if custom music is allowed like in Fire Pro World, stuff like that.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Also, if you want to make this the "best wrestling game ever", then why not make sure that it's going to appeal to EVERYONE? By having these exaggerated, cartoon character models and the ridiculous impact effects etc. you're going to put a lot of people off who were hoping for a more real world, simulation style experience, as opposed to an OTT arcade one.
> 
> Why not make an ultra realistic model for everyone, as well as a "retro"/exaggerated model? Do that - and have the option in settings to pick and choose the visual effects you want and don't want - and suddenly everyone is a winner, you cater to everyone and you inevitably sell more copies and garner better reviews.


I did see someone compare the models to Def Jam: Fight for New York, which they seem to be right about, same large hands and everything. If they are going down this route, hopefully there will be a couple of arenas as a nod to that series.

There also the fact that the AKI games had cartoony graphics. And that there is speculation that cartoony graphics might make intergender violence in a wrestling game more palatable to the masses. That last part seems silly to me, considering all of the games out there that have realistic graphics and allow for far worse violence than ever seen in a wrestling game. Then I remembered that it’s a wrestling game. For some reason, having realistic graphics and intergender violence in a wrestling game seems to trigger some people.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> So, according to Excalibur last night on Dynamite, the AEW game comes out next year. Maybe it should not be too surprising, given Yukes extensive experience making wrestling games and getting them done within the span of a year. Just do not know what to expect in terms of features, match types, if real world venues will be used, if custom music is allowed like in Fire Pro World, stuff like that.


They started to work on the game months ago, also "next year" can also mean end of 2021.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> They started to work on the game months ago, also "next year" can also mean end of 2021.


My point was that it’s not unusual for Yukes to work within a one year timeframe, since that's what WWE expected from them and other developers. Yukes are familiar to working under pressure like this. 

I’m sensible to realize that Yukes likely started working on the game months ago, and that end of 2021 is the likely release date. That’s what Excalibur was hinting at too.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> I did see someone compare the models to Def Jam: Fight for New York, which they seem to be right about, same large hands and everything. If they are going down this route, hopefully there will be a couple of arenas as a nod to that series.
> 
> There also the fact that the AKI games had cartoony graphics. And that there is speculation that cartoony graphics might make intergender violence in a wrestling game more palatable to the masses. That last part seems silly to me, considering all of the games out there that have realistic graphics and allow for far worse violence than ever seen in a wrestling game. Then I remembered that it’s a wrestling game. For some reason, having realistic graphics and intergender violence in a wrestling game seems to trigger some people.


I mean, the AKI games were developed well over 20 years ago, I'm not so sure they had purposely cartoonish graphics as much as they were simply limited by the technology of the time. When I look at No Mercy I don't see a game purposely trying to look cartoonish and OTT, I just see a game that looks extremely old and that you'd never expect to look realistic because of it. I still imagine what they were going for was realism over ridiculousness, though.

Personally I just absolutely hate the visual style of the AEW game. It's not far off All Stars levels of exagerrated visuals and I think it's insanity for a first game that you are going to want to appeal to the masses as much as possible. I could handle a little bit of it, but the giant hands, Omega looking like Mr Olympia, it's just stupid, to be honest. Either way it's 2020 and people need to move on from No Mercy etc. - we don't need a throwback game - we just need a game that is the best and most fun it can be with the technology of the time without it desperately trying to evoke nostalgia.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I mean, the AKI games were developed well over 20 years ago, I'm not so sure they had purposely cartoonish graphics as much as they were simply limited by the technology of the time. When I look at No Mercy I don't see a game purposely trying to look cartoonish and OTT, I just see a game that looks extremely old and that you'd never expect to look realistic because of it. I still imagine what they were going for was realism over ridiculousness, though.
> 
> Personally I just absolutely hate the visual style of the AEW game. It's not far off All Stars levels of exagerrated visuals and I think it's insanity for a first game that you are going to want to appeal to the masses as much as possible. I could handle a little bit of it, but the giant hands, Omega looking like Mr Olympia, it's just stupid, to be honest. Either way it's 2020 and people need to move on from No Mercy etc. - we don't need a throwback game - we just need a game that is the best and most fun it can be with the technology of the time without it desperately trying to evoke nostalgia.


Well, considering the Acclaim games back on the PS1 and N64 attempted photorealism, a realistic looking wrestling game with great controls was possible even back then. Not to the level of what we see today, but still an attempt. But the controls for the Acclaim games were a pain to most fans that played back then, hence the popularity of the AKI games, and their blocky characters.

Unfortunately, the majority of games released over the past couple decades have fallen short of surpassing No Mercy, both WWE and non-WWE alike. Any wrestling games that have received major praise have either used the Fire Pro engine or the AKI engine. And the DOR games – developed by Yukes – were the closest to the AKI engine. That was the most perfect blend of realistic graphics and an AKI engine ever.

I’ll try and keep an open mind with the graphics that are in the AEW game. Although I’m not a fan of the All Stars types of special effects, with the shockwaves and sparks, as that’s a step too far for me.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well we cant confirm based off pre animated videos not showing gameplay. But for me personally and as others said do not like over sized cartoon version of each wrestler


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Also, if you want to make this the "best wrestling game ever", then why not make sure that it's going to appeal to EVERYONE? By having these exaggerated, cartoon character models and the ridiculous impact effects etc. you're going to put a lot of people off who were hoping for a more real world, simulation style experience, as opposed to an OTT arcade one.
> 
> Why not make an ultra realistic model for everyone, as well as a "retro"/exaggerated model? Do that - and have the option in settings to pick and choose the visual effects you want and don't want - and suddenly everyone is a winner, you cater to everyone and you inevitably sell more copies and garner better reviews.


Because making one model alone is a good month of work, unless you want the game to come out way later.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> Well we cant confirm based off pre animated videos not showing gameplay. But for me personally and as others said do not like over sized cartoon version of each wrestler


I suspect we are only getting this style because they’re rushing to get this game out.

i also suspect that the budget is tiny compared to WWE’s 2k series.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> I suspect we are only getting this style because they’re rushing to get this game out.
> 
> i also suspect that the budget is tiny compared to WWE’s 2k series.


You think they're going to rush it?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> You think they're going to rush it?


100%. Current gen consoles suggest to me max January-February 2022.
Just like how TNA rushed their video game.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> 100%. Current gen consoles suggest to me max January-February 2022.
> Just like how TNA rushed their video game.


I hope they don't, rushed usually doesn't lead to good. And I'd like a fun AEW console game.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lorromire said:


> Because making one model alone is a good month of work, unless you want the game to come out way later.


Happily, if it means we get a better, more complete game that appeals to more people and satisfies a larger audience.

I'm telling you now, if that's what the models look like then they are going to turn away a lot of people from the get go. Clearly a lot of people were very excited by the trailer but there is also a lot of negativity about the visual style going around, too.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> 100%. Current gen consoles suggest to me max January-February 2022.
> Just like how TNA rushed their video game.


Didn't Excalibur confirm that it's coming out in 2021?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> You think they're going to rush it?


I dont see a single reason to rush anything. Still a new company establishing itself. There is no reason to force a rushed game and especially with ken saying it iwll be the best game ever lol. I reslly should have quoted the guy you quoted


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> Happily, if it means we get a better, more complete game that appeals to more people and satisfies a larger audience.
> 
> I'm telling you now, if that's what the models look like then they are going to turn away a lot of people from the get go. Clearly a lot of people were very excited by the trailer but there is also a lot of negativity about the visual style going around, too.



Yep i would buy this in a second if it dont have those animations. I hayed those wwe games trying to be fake pver the top characters. It only worked with in your house because well they looked normal but their finishers were exaggerated


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Yep i would buy this in a second if it dont have those animations. I hayed those wwe games trying to be fake pver the top characters. It only worked with in your house because well they looked normal but their finishers were exaggerated


The thing as well is that people keep mentioning it nodding at No Mercy (which I've already said is a stupid idea, it's 2020 not 2000, move on) but No Mercy didn't have those ridiculous effects for impact etc seen in the trailer. Who has asked for that crap and where has it come from? A pure arcade wrestling game from a new, lesser known wrestling company isn't going to sell. Casual gamers and casual WWE fans will look at it and go "meh, it looks like a WWE Battlegrounds rip off for kids" and that'll be that.

All highly successful "sports" games are simulation focused, that's a fact. What they should have done is created a game with a realistic art style to instantly appeal to and wow the masses visually but with a gameplay/animation style that, for fans of older wrestling games, is instantly recognisable, slightly nostalgic and more arcade like than the WWE 2K main series games, without going full arcade as far as say WWE All Stars.

People are clearly sick of 2K's simulation games, though I think that's more down to them just being badly done and full of bugs than the simulation style being the real issue, but then people don't really give a crap about games like Battlegrounds, either. That means the best route to success for the AEW game would be balance, and going by the trailer it doesn't look like they've shot for or found that balance at all.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> The thing as well is that people keep mentioning it nodding at No Mercy (which I've already said is a stupid idea, it's 2020 not 2000, move on) but No Mercy didn't have those ridiculous effects for impact etc seen in the trailer. Who has asked for that crap and where has it come from? A pure arcade wrestling game from a new, lesser known wrestling company isn't going to sell. Casual gamers and casual WWE fans will look at it and go "meh, it looks like a WWE Battlegrounds rip off for kids" and that'll be that.
> 
> All highly successful "sports" games are simulation focused, that's a fact. What they should have done is created a game with a realistic art style to instantly appeal to and wow the masses visually but with a gameplay/animation style that, for fans of older wrestling games, is instantly recognisable, slightly nostalgic and more arcade like than the WWE 2K main series games, without going full arcade as far as say WWE All Stars.
> 
> People are clearly sick of 2K's simulation games, though I think that's more down to them just being badly done and full of bugs than the simulation style being the real issue, but then people don't really give a crap about games like Battlegrounds, either. That means the best route to success for the AEW game would be balance, and going by the trailer it doesn't look like they've shot for or found that balance at all.



It has nothing to do with the graphics, Of course it would have modern graphics. Reason why people loved wcw world tour, wcw/nwo revnage, wwf no mercy, wwf 2000 is because of the mechanics. I dont know anyone that wants some UFC type controls. Its a wrestling game. Those games had such simple and smooth controls and that was appealing. Also ya the vibe about it. Clearly this is some what a popular opi0on and i have still never played a wrestling game with such good controls. Build your way up to your special and tap the analog and bam you use your finisher.No one wants it to be complicated and you still have 2 people using skill to win. Also i dont really think those games are arcade at all. Everyone loved the way the wwf war zone attitude games looked but hated the controls.

But i do agree about balance. There is just no reason to push out a game though. The industry has learned over the years that if you dont do a game right it wont be popular and you end up losing.


Only thing that matters is these guys know how to make games. I just hope people like Kenny are not overly forcing direction. The guy likes insanely competitive games like complex fighting games. People just wanna fucking live their fantasy playing characters and cool matches and most of all create their on wrestler.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just keep the expectation low as possible, i'm not saying the game will bad. But we need to be realistic, especially for the first game of the series which tend to be mediocre at best. As long it's not a full of bug like WWE2K20 on the release, then it's already made a solid wrestling game.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Didn't Excalibur confirm that it's coming out in 2021?


yea that's a definite "rush" IMO. i wonder if covid made them change their plans around these exaggerated characters, especially if they were planning to do all the body scans for the performers.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

kamaro011 said:


> Just keep the expectation low as possible, i'm not saying the game will bad. But we need to be realistic, especially for the first game of the series which tend to be mediocre at best. As long it's not a full of bug like WWE2K20 on the release, then it's already made a solid wrestling game.



Yeah i was a really big TNA fan and didnt buy the game because it sucked and was half done. I just dont want them rushing a game out. and look what happened to that studio, They ended up shutting down. Its been proven time and time again that they will gain their profits back if they take more time to make a good game instead of risking pumping something half ass


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> It has nothing to do with the graphics, Of course it would have modern graphics. Reason why people loved wcw world tour, wcw/nwo revnage, wwf no mercy, wwf 2000 is because of the mechanics. I dont know anyone that wants some UFC type controls. Its a wrestling game. Those games had such simple and smooth controls and that was appealing. Also ya the vibe about it. Clearly this is some what a popular opi0on and i have still never played a wrestling game with such good controls. Build your way up to your special and tap the analog and bam you use your finisher.No one wants it to be complicated and you still have 2 people using skill to win. Also i dont really think those games are arcade at all. Everyone loved the way the wwf war zone attitude games looked but hated the controls.
> 
> But i do agree about balance. There is just no reason to push out a game though. The industry has learned over the years that if you dont do a game right it wont be popular and you end up losing.
> 
> ...


UFC controls are badass but that's only because UFC game is slow paced. this looks fun and fast. i agree that a simplified control scheme would be best - may ewith some "secret tricks" ala tony hawk. really old school


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> Yeah i was a really big TNA fan and didnt buy the game because it sucked and was half done. I just dont want them rushing a game out. and look what happened to that studio, They ended up shutting down. Its been proven time and time again that they will gain their profits back if they take more time to make a good game instead of risking pumping something half ass


But for the reminder, taking too much time isn't good. We don't want the game to be in development hell and taking to much time and money to even not worth to be released anymore. Especially with the pandemic still going which can affect the development and money that need to be invested.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> UFC controls are badass but that's only because UFC game is slow paced. this looks fun and fast. i agree that a simplified control scheme would be best - may ewith some "secret tricks" ala tony hawk. really old school



Yeah but ufc controls are so precise and makes sense for mm style fighting. Question is would the same work for a wrestling game? it might but i personaly feel the entire point of those controls is because its trying to mimic that style fighting and come down to one small change to win. Wrestling is more out laddish over and goes from punches to crazy moves to finishers which is very different


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> yea that's a definite "rush" IMO. i wonder if covid made them change their plans around these exaggerated characters, especially if they were planning to do all the body scans for the performers.


2021 goes from january to december.

When they say next year it does not mean in the next 2-3 months


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

kamaro011 said:


> But for the reminder, taking too much time isn't good. We don't want the game to be in development hell and taking to much time and money to even not worth to be released anymore. Especially with the pandemic still going which can affect the development and money that need to be invested.



lol its a wrestling game not witcher 3. Pretty dam basic in comparison and would take way less time. I just mean rushing for a game like this which will still take way less time in comparison. But yea agree and i guess we'll see. We all have zero real idea of the game yet and all speculation. Until next year !


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> 2021 goes from january to december.
> 
> When they say next year it does not mean in the next 2-3 months


when did this start development? 2019? 2-3 years is not enough. WWE has a head start because their body scans and wrestling moves are all done and just need tweaking from year to year.

Covid would've halted any body scans and move recording.

2-3 years to develop a game from scratch, plus all the bug testing?


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> lol its a wrestling game not witcher 3. Pretty dam basic in comparison and would take way less time. I just mean rushing for a game like this which will still take way less time in comparison. But yea agree and i guess we'll see. We all have zero real idea of the game yet and all speculation. Until next year !


Duke Nukem Forever also isn't The Witcher 3, but they do take more than ten friggin years to develop.

I know is not the same comparison, but there always a chance even a small one.

I just want a solid and fun wrestling game with no bugs, nothing more nothing less. Is that too much to ask these day?

Please make it happen Yuke.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> when did this start development? 2019? 2-3 years is not enough. WWE has a head start because their body scans and wrestling moves are all done and just need tweaking from year to year.
> 
> Covid would've halted any body scans and move recording.
> 
> 2-3 years to develop a game from scratch, plus all the bug testing?



covid would not have stopped body scans. as long as you're following protocols and testing its fine. I was scanned for a video game myself for the generic face mod. Its easy so social distance for these kinda things. They would be doing body scans one person at a time. Absolutely no reason why it would be a problem.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> covid would not have stopped body scans. as long as you're following protocols and testing its fine. I was scanned for a video game myself for the generic face mod. Its easy so social distance for these kinda things. They would be doing body scans one person at a time. Absolutely no reason why it would be a problem.


that's fire that you were in a game. which one, lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> that's fire that you were in a game. which one, lol



no clue, It was a generic scan for you know those body and face options you get to select from.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> The thing as well is that people keep mentioning it nodding at No Mercy (which I've already said is a stupid idea, it's 2020 not 2000, move on)


Even HCTP still has fans playing it too, and that was 15 years ago. Fans don’t have to move on if they genuinely think and feel games were done better in the past. When it comes to wrestling games at least, they aren’t wrong.



> People are clearly sick of 2K's simulation games, though I think that's more down to them just being badly done and full of bugs than the simulation style being the real issue, but then people don't really give a crap about games like Battlegrounds, either. That means the best route to success for the AEW game would be balance, and going by the trailer it doesn't look like they've shot for or found that balance at all.


The games of the last decade and a half (and not just 2K games, but THQ games too after WWE went PG) have been sorely lacking in the fun and replayability factor. Its why I believe that 2K22 is 2K's last chance to hit it out of the park, or WWE will pull the plug on them and go to a new developer. Every single game they've made, including Battlegrounds, has bugs in them and have the save data corruption issue.

I think the current graphics might have a place in the AEW game if they remove the silly impact effects and the gameplay experience is top notch. The body types don't seem to be that much different from the body types offered in No Mercy's creation suite, its just been modernized with today's graphics. Hopefully editing those body types won't be as limiting as No Mercy was. You could not mix body hair and ripped muscles, for example.

That the graphics are more comparable to the Def Jam games than to All Stars or Battlegrounds, AEW has the No Mercy director overseeing the project and Yukes developing with their decades of experience making wrestling games should really be seen as positive signs. Since the Def Jam games, No Mercy and some Yukes games are synonymous with very positive experiences.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> Even HCTP still has fans playing it too, and that was 15 years ago. Fans don’t have to move on if they genuinely think and feel games were done better in the past. When it comes to wrestling games at least, they aren’t wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they don't have to move on from playing _those_ games, but don't saddle the future with the weight of the past. If you love No Mercy, play no Mercy. If you Love Here Comes the Pain, play Here Comes the Pain.

Why are we acting like something new, exciting and fun couldn't possibly be made without trying to make it like games from 20 years ago? Create your own game, your own identity, your own legacy, don't try and desperately recreate the past.

We don't need a "new No Mercy" or to try to recreate it in any way or recapture the supposed magic (which I still don't quite get, personally), we need the first AEW Game to stand on it's own two feet and it needs to be good and fun on it's own merits, originality and quality.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> No, they don't have to move on from playing _those_ games, but don't saddle the future with the weight of the past. If you love No Mercy, play no Mercy. If you Love Here Comes the Pain, play Here Comes the Pain.
> 
> Why are we acting like something new, exciting and fun couldn't possibly be made without trying to make it like games from 20 years ago? Create your own game, your own identity, your own legacy, don't try and desperately recreate the past.



funny thing is fans are separately wanting the philology and many other aspects to go back to how it was. Movies and tv didnt change. In fact they took the same format and went the extra mile. Well wrestling seems to try to have changed its ways and most people dont like it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> funny thing is fans are separately wanting the philology and many other aspects to go back to how it was. Movies and tv didnt change. In fact they took the same format and went the extra mile. Well wrestling seems to try to have changed its ways and most people dont like it.


Wrestling games and wrestling TV are two completely different things. Nothing about real world wrestling has ever relied on technology to be great, at all. Games are entirely reliant on technology, which has moved on an almost immeasurable amount since 2000.

Like I say, if people love No Mercy then that's great, go ahead and play it - it'll always be there. We don't, however, really need a game in 2020, with all the technology and resources available now, to be based on something from two decades ago. Like I say, make the AEW brilliant, make it fun, make it the best it can be, but let it be it's own game and start it's own legacy, not some stupid fucking No Mercy spiritual sequel twenty years later.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> Wrestling games and wrestling TV are two completely different things. Nothing about real world wrestling has ever relied on technology to be great, at all. Games are entirely reliant on technology, which has moved on an almost immeasurable amount since 2000.
> 
> Like I say, if people love No Mercy then that's great, go ahead and play it - it'll always be there. We don't, however, really need a game in 2020, with all the technology and resources available now, to be based on something from two decades ago. Like I say, make the AEW brilliant, make it fun, make it the best it can be, but let it be it's own game and start it's own legacy, not some stupid fucking No Mercy spiritual sequel twenty years later.



it has to do with the fact people are wanting things to reverse and the same is for tv. Relax bro, Have you even played the game ? enough people preferred them so thats all that matters


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Personally if I had power I would just get the netherrealm guys to make a fighting game with the AEW roster.
I don't like Nettherrealm's fighting games, but fuck it, it seems close and approchable than say Capcom.

Simulated Wrestling is a bore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> No, they don't have to move on from playing _those_ games, but don't saddle the future with the weight of the past. If you love No Mercy, play no Mercy. If you Love Here Comes the Pain, play Here Comes the Pain.
> 
> Why are we acting like something new, exciting and fun couldn't possibly be made without trying to make it like games from 20 years ago? Create your own game, your own identity, your own legacy, don't try and desperately recreate the past.
> 
> We don't need a "new No Mercy" or to try to recreate it in any way or recapture the supposed magic (which I still don't quite get, personally), we need the first AEW Game to stand on it's own two feet and it needs to be good and fun on it's own merits, originality and quality.


I played those, but I think folk are really mostly just stuck with the nostalgic about the fact that they had people to play with that also loved wrestling. Not saying those didn't have certain fun elements like going from the ring to backstage or doing dives out a helicopter. But for the most part the game play is still super similar. With just more added on. They all have built on AKI's control system.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Personally if I had power I would just get the netherrealm guys to make a fighting game with the AEW roster.
> I don't like Nettherrealm's fighting games, but fuck it, it seems close and approchable than say Capcom.
> 
> Simulated Wrestling is a bore.


That's something you do with a spin-off not the first game.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I played those, but I think folk are really mostly just stuck with the nostalgic about the fact that they had people to play with that also loved wrestling. Not saying those didn't have certain fun elements like going from the ring to backstage or doing dives out a helicopter. But for the most part the game play is still super similar. With just more added on. They all have built on AKI's control system.



its simply the controls. A lot of people keep talking about it because of that one reason. I have myself never played a wrestling game with better move set controls than the n64 games.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> its simply the controls. A lot of people keep talking about it because of that one reason. I have myself never played a wrestling game with better move set controls than the n64 games.


HCTP controls are better, in my opinion.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> That's something you do with a spin-off not the first game.


It's the game that I would play.
If it is just another milquetoast "big budget" wrestling game, I will simply not play it, like I have done for the last 10 years of wrestling games.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> HCTP controls are better, in my opinion.


ya those were good and those are the same people that are making the aew game. So anyways i think it will be a combo of both and likely be like that game. They mentioned it as well anyways


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> its simply the controls. A lot of people keep talking about it because of that one reason. I have myself never played a wrestling game with better move set controls than the n64 games.


Part of what adds to the simplicity is it's fairly limited in what you can do compared to today. It's be a nightmare to try and have so many actions mapped to so few buttons.


Thomazbr said:


> It's the game that I would play.
> If it is just another milquetoast "big budget" wrestling game, I will simply not play it, like I have done for the last 10 years of wrestling games.


I'd play one as well. Just saying it wouldn't be the smart first game to release. Also I'd say they should go Namco since they have Tekken and Soul Calibur which are 3D fighters and that would be more appropriate for wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Part of what adds to the simplicity is it's fairly limited in what you can do compared to today. It's be a nightmare to try and have so many actions mapped to so few buttons. I'd play one as well. Just saying it wouldn't be the smart first game to release. Also I'd say they should go Namco since they have Tekken and Soul Calibur which are 3D fighters and that would be more appropriate for wrestling.



Well with aew wrestlers ADD of movies i agree


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> No, they don't have to move on from playing _those_ games, but don't saddle the future with the weight of the past. If you love No Mercy, play no Mercy. If you Love Here Comes the Pain, play Here Comes the Pain.
> 
> Why are we acting like something new, exciting and fun couldn't possibly be made without trying to make it like games from 20 years ago? Create your own game, your own identity, your own legacy, don't try and desperately recreate the past.
> 
> We don't need a "new No Mercy" or to try to recreate it in any way or recapture the supposed magic (which I still don't quite get, personally), we need the first AEW Game to stand on it's own two feet and it needs to be good and fun on it's own merits, originality and quality.


Doing new things with the No Mercy engine with the capabilities of today *is* creating something new.

But, like you said, you don’t get the magic of No Mercy, so it’s kind of futile continuing this debate.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> Doing new things with the No Mercy engine with the capabilities of today *is* creating something new.
> 
> But, like you said, you don’t get the magic of No Mercy, so it’s kind of futile continuing this debate.


Except they're not doing anything with the "No Mercy engine" anyway? It's a 20+ year old engine, there's no way it could be used to build a modern game.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> Except they're not doing anything with the "No Mercy engine" anyway? It's a 20+ year old engine, there's no way it could be used to build a modern game.



Ya no one said anything about any engine . People are making this to much into a thing.all they said is they wnted to make a wrestling game fun again and listed off seberal examples in which most were not even wrestling games. Its not going to seem like any of these games but its own. They just want it to have some element's


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Except they're not doing anything with the "No Mercy engine" anyway? It's a 20+ year old engine, there's no way it could be used to build a modern game.


Actually, developers still use the Unreal Engine, and that engine is over 20 years old. Yes, there have been updates to it, with Unreal 4 being the latest version, but it’s still a 20 year old engine. I have no doubt that the No Mercy engine – and an updated one to boot – could be used today if they wanted to use it.

You don’t know how games work.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> Actually, developers still use the Unreal Engine, and that engine is over 20 years old. Yes, there have been updates to it, with Unreal 4 being the latest version, but it’s still a 20 year old engine. I have no doubt that the No Mercy engine – and an updated one to boot – could be used today if they wanted to use it.
> 
> You don’t know how games work.


Why in the world would they bother to update (or completely revamp and entirely rebuild and recode, rather) a game engine that is over 20 years old and likely hasn't been touched in that time, which is now four console generations old is absolutely not within a billion miles of being compatible with today's consoles and standards, rather than just use what is already available to them and ready for use in 2020? Do you realise how much more expensive, time consuming and utterly pointless that would be?

The Unreal Engine is essentially built almost from the ground up with each new iteration. It's not a simple "update", and pretty much the only thing that genuinely links the original and UE4 now is the name. Talking absolute garbage acting like Unreal is an "old engine" - which is utterly nonsensical - and going on like it would be logical and simple to just "update" a prehistoric N64 engine for use in 2020, then telling me I don't know how games work. Hilariously ironic.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Sssssoooooooo, this release date?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> It has nothing to do with the graphics, Of course it would have modern graphics. Reason why people loved wcw world tour, wcw/nwo revnage, wwf no mercy, wwf 2000 is because of the mechanics. I dont know anyone that wants some UFC type controls. Its a wrestling game. Those games had such simple and smooth controls and that was appealing. Also ya the vibe about it. Clearly this is some what a popular opi0on and i have still never played a wrestling game with such good controls. Build your way up to your special and tap the analog and bam you use your finisher.No one wants it to be complicated and you still have 2 people using skill to win. Also i dont really think those games are arcade at all. Everyone loved the way the wwf war zone attitude games looked but hated the controls.
> 
> But i do agree about balance. There is just no reason to push out a game though. The industry has learned over the years that if you dont do a game right it wont be popular and you end up losing.
> 
> ...


That's it but unfortunately where AEW struggles in real life it'll struggle virtually as well. The K.I.S.S method, keep it simple, stupid.

All people want is a realistic wrestling game that is fun to play and has some cool modes. Nobody wants arcade style yet we have arcade style because Kenny and co mark for it.



shandcraig said:


> no clue, It was a generic scan for you know those body and face options you get to select from.


I did some work on the second Pacific Rim film that was shot here in Australia and they scanned some complete randoms for a video game. I just did a quick Google search and no game ever came out but seemed very easy to at least make characters look realistic.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's it but unfortunately where AEW struggles in real life it'll struggle virtually as well. The K.I.S.S method, keep it simple, stupid.
> 
> All people want is a realistic wrestling game that is fun to play and has some cool modes. Nobody wants arcade style yet we have arcade style because Kenny and co mark for it.
> 
> ...



Yeah and its not something that would stop happening because of covid. People have a wrong perspective of certain things about this virus. Just 1 person in a room is no reason to not happen because a virus is happening


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Rename thread to AEW Games thread and pin pls


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I'd play one as well. Just saying it wouldn't be the smart first game to release. Also I'd say they should go Namco since they have Tekken and Soul Calibur which are 3D fighters and that would be more appropriate for wrestling.


Namco also did Dragonball Fighterz, a tag team fighter as a spin off would be pretty fitting for AEW with their focus on tag matches. I would be surprised if they did their own fighter though (not counting simulators obvs), I think costumes or something in Street Fighter is more likely with them doing shirts and Kenny announcing stuff for SFV


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> Shida in a video game... Charlie has won the Chocolate Factory.
> 
> View attachment 93443


She kind of looks like Tifa 😳



The Phantom said:


> I only play Donkey Kong.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

i hope the last gen consoles don't hold this game back too much

im ready for 4k 60fps.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> i hope the last gen consoles don't hold this game back too much
> 
> im ready for 4k 60fps.


As early as development may be - and ignoring the issues I have with the way it looks it stylistically - the graphics from a technical standpoint genuinely looked like a PS3/Xbox 360 game, so it is a concern.

Going on the trailer it's got a long, long way to go and a lot of work required to even look like anything like a visually impressive PS4/XB1 game, let alone "next gen".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> As early as development may be - and ignoring the issues I have with the way it looks it stylistically - the graphics from a technical standpoint genuinely looked like a PS3/Xbox 360 game, so it is a concern.
> 
> Going on the trailer it's got a long, long way to go and a lot of work required to even look like anything like a visually impressive PS4/XB1 game, let alone "next gen".


I don't think the focus of AEW is on the graphics.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> I don't think the focus of AEW is on the graphics.


Then they'd be foolish. You don't ignore one major aspect of a game in favour of others if you want an appealling, successful game. You build a well rounded, quality game that ticks all the boxes.

Don't get me wrong, you can get away with making a game with great gameplay and poor graphics more than you can a game with crap gameplay and great graphics but, when a new console generation has just arrived, if you're putting out a game that looks like a PS3 game graphically then you're on course for some backlash and not being taken seriously.

There's no excuse for putting out a game that look 8 or 9 years old in 2020 (or 2021, as it will be), and that's what it looked like in the trailer. Like I said, I know it's early, but there's a _huge_ amount of work to be done.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Then they'd be foolish. You don't ignore one major aspect of a game in favour of others if you want an appealling, successful game. You build a well rounded, quality game that ticks all the boxes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, you can get away with making a game with great gameplay and poor graphics more than you can a game with crap gameplay and great graphics but, when a new console generation has just arrived, if you're putting out a game that looks like a PS3 game graphically then you're on course for some backlash and not being taken seriously.
> 
> There's no excuse for putting out a game that look 8 or 9 years old in 2020 (or 2021, as it will be), and that's what it looked like in the trailer. Like I said, I know it's early, but there's a _huge_ amount of work to be done.


You know the "new console" thing means nothing for the moment since 95% of the game who are going to launch in the next week or months were more made for the previous console generation.
You always have to wait 2-3 years to see the games use at 100% the new consoles.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> You know the "new console" thing means nothing for the moment since 95% of the game who are going to launch in the next week or months were more made for the previous console generation.
> You always have to wait 2-3 years to see the games use at 100% the new consoles.


Except that's not true and there are already examples of games that have been entirely reworked for next gen, such as the new version of FIFA 21 that's about to come out and the next gen version of NBA 2K21, which has been built entirely from the ground up, separate to the last gen version.

It doesn't mean "nothing" at all. Games will inevitably look better and run better on new consoles, even if they're cross-generation. It's like saying there's no difference between medium settings and ultra settings within a PC game, which is effectively what the difference will be between cross-generation games.

There will be little excuse for there to be THIS much difference between a release day "next gen" game and a 2021 "next gen" game.

NBA 2K21 PS5:










AEW Game in it's current state:










From a technical perspective it looks absolutely awful and not even PS4 standard, let alone PS5. It's WWE '12, PS3 level graphics at best as it stands.










WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2007, developed almost 15 years ago...


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Not the same amount of money


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Not the same amount of money


So that equates to not being able to make a game that even looks as impressive as something from 15 years and two console generations ago? Nah. That's not going to be an acceptable or logical excuse in 2021, at all. Not that we even know the budget anyway.

How about this then - the TNA game, 12 years and two console generations ago, made on a small budget:










vs










Lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Because you expect this to be the final product ? XD

Tha fact that they only showed that tiny amount of images from the game means that not even 50% of the game is done.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Because you expect this to be the final product ? XD
> 
> Tha fact that they only showed that tiny amount of images from the game means that not even 50% of the game is done.


I expect that even in "early development" that it look better than ancient PS3 games, which it quite clearly doesn't. Plenty of games through the past have been shown at very early stages of development and not looked anywhere near this disappointing visually. There's no real excuse for it looking so, so dated.

I have a very hard time believing that it's going to go from looking this bad to looking like a genuine "next gen" game within the next year.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> I expect that even in "early development" that it look better than ancient PS3 games, which it quite clearly doesn't. Plenty of games through the past have been shown at very early stages of development and not looked anywhere near this disappointing visually. There's no real excuse for it looking so, so dated.
> 
> I have a very hard time believing that it's going to go from looking this bad to looking like a genuine "next gen" game within the next year.


Hum the last Halo had some pretty dissapointing graphism also 0 game are going to look like "next gen" next year.

The new gen is not about the graphism but more about the speed or the games.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Hum the last Halo had some pretty dissapointing graphism also 0 game are going to look like "next gen" next year.
> 
> The new gen is not about the graphism but more about the speed or the games.


Sorry mate, but you're talking rubbish now. I've literally just shown you an image of a game from this year, let alone next year, that looks sensational as a next gen game and is completely different to it's current gen version. FIFA is another example in the here and now. Each new gen is always about graphics, to an extent. It's a part of the package and part of the expectation when moving to new, more powerful hardware and rightly so. To write graphics off as unimportant is nonsensical and untrue. For a start one of the biggest selling points of the new consoles is ray tracing - a new lighting (graphics...) technology.

Even then, part of my point is that it doesn't even look up to scratch as a current gen game, never mind new gen. It literally looks no better, possibly even worse, than a decade or older games from PS3. Not PS5. Not PS4. PS3. In 2020/2021... If you think that's acceptable then good for you, but I'd be pretty pissed off playing a £60 game on my new, £500 console, only for it to look worse than something I was playing 10+ years ago on an old, primitive system and not just one but an entire two console generations before.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Sorry mate, but you're talking rubbish now. I've literally just shown you an image of a game from this year, let alone next year, that looks sensational as a next gen game and is completely different to it's current gen version. FIFA is another example in the here and now. Each new gen is always about graphics, to an extent. It's a part of the package and part of the expectation when moving to new, more powerful hardware and rightly so. To write graphics off as unimportant is nonsensical and untrue. For a start one of the biggest selling points of the new consoles is ray tracing - a new lighting (graphics...) technology.
> 
> Even then, part of my point is that it doesn't even look up to scratch as a current gen game, never mind new gen. It literally looks no better, possibly even worse, than a decade or older games from PS3. Not PS5. Not PS4. PS3. In 2020/2021... If you think that's acceptable then good for you, but I'd be pretty pissed off playing a £60 game on my new, £500 console, only for it to look worse than something I was playing 10+ years ago on an old, primitive system and not just one but an entire two console generations before.


Dude i only play on PC so i don't give a fuck about the game in itself.

But in a wrestling game the most difficult thing to achieve is not good graphism, this can be done or corrected pretty easily and pretty fast.
The most important thing to have is great animation (sorry i didn't find an other word XD) because for a wrestling game it's better to have a great animation and ok graphism and than great graphism and ok animation.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

@Boldgerg jesus christ let us all know when you're done shitting all over this constantly. We get it by now.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> @Boldgerg jesus christ let us all know when you're done shitting all over this constantly. We get it by now.


I'll give you a shout and let you know if and when it's safe for you to come back into this thread.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Why in the world would they bother to update (or completely revamp and entirely rebuild and recode, rather) a game engine that is over 20 years old and likely hasn't been touched in that time, which is now four console generations old is absolutely not within a billion miles of being compatible with today's consoles and standards, rather than just use what is already available to them and ready for use in 2020? Do you realise how much more expensive, time consuming and utterly pointless that would be?
> 
> The Unreal Engine is essentially built almost from the ground up with each new iteration. It's not a simple "update", and pretty much the only thing that genuinely links the original and UE4 now is the name. Talking absolute garbage acting like Unreal is an "old engine" - which is utterly nonsensical - and going on like it would be logical and simple to just "update" a prehistoric N64 engine for use in 2020, then telling me I don't know how games work. Hilariously ironic.


And you think they would not rebuild the AKI engine for a new generation? Especially considering how similar the DOR engine is to it?

There’s a reason I said what I said.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Verbatim17 said:


> And you think they would not rebuild the AKI engine for a new generation? Especially considering how similar the DOR engine is to it?
> 
> There’s a reason I said what I said.


The engine hasn't been used in over a decade, it should stay that way


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> And you think they would not rebuild the AKI engine for a new generation? Especially considering how similar the DOR engine is to it?
> 
> There’s a reason I said what I said.


There's a reason I said what I said. Expensive, time consuming, unnecessary. No one is "rebuilding" the AKI engine.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> There's a reason I said what I said. Expensive, time consuming, unnecessary. No one is "rebuilding" the AKI engine.


So, the Elite should not even bother fulfilling their promises of bringing back the AKI engine? When even TNT was hyping a return to the AKI days on social media?

Interesting take you have.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> So, the Elite should not even bother fulfilling their promises of bringing back the AKI engine? When even TNT was hyping a return to the AKI days on social media?
> 
> Interesting take you have.


Actually, it's not "interesting" at all. It's just completely logical. You, on the other hand, are clearly obsessed with the past and unable to let go and think mountain's should be moved to completely re-make a prehistoric game engine.

Please do show me and link me to where anyone has said "we are re-making the AKI engine for this game"? No, they shouldn't bother and they clearly haven't, seeing as the game is already in development and nothing was said about it.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Bucks aren't game developers and don't know what they're saying when they want to "bring the AKI engine back". They shouldn't bring it back, its a near 30 year old piece of tech and we can do way, way, way better. They likely meant they want to bring the feel back and just used "engine" like a buzzword


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> The Bucks aren't game developers and don't know what they're saying when they want to "bring the AKI engine back". They shouldn't bring it back, its a near 30 year old piece of tech and we can do way, way, way better. They likely meant they want to bring the feel back and just used "engine" like a buzzword


Finally. Someone else with a brain.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Finally. Someone else with a brain.


I wouldn't go that far


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> The Bucks aren't game developers and don't know what they're saying when they want to "bring the AKI engine back". They shouldn't bring it back, its a near 30 year old piece of tech and we can do way, way, way better. They likely meant they want to bring the feel back and just used "engine" like a buzzword


The Bucks' lack of knowledge is certainly not limited to wrestling.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Actually, it's not "interesting" at all. It's just completely logical. You, on the other hand, are clearly obsessed with the past and unable to let go and think mountain's should be moved to completely re-make a prehistoric game engine.
> 
> Please do show me and link me to where anyone has said "we are re-making the AKI engine for this game"? No, they shouldn't bother and they clearly haven't, seeing as the game is already in development and nothing was said about it.


All the info is out there if you Youtube it or Google it. I don't have to do anything.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> All the info is out there if you Youtube it or Google it. I don't have to do anything.


No, you don't _have_ to, but it'd look far less weak if you actually backed up what you're saying.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Verbatim17 said:


> All the info is out there if you Youtube it or Google it. I don't have to do anything.


Cody isn't part of game development. *He says shit without thinking literally all the time.*




Verbatim17 said:


> So, the Elite should not even bother fulfilling their promises of bringing back the AKI engine? When even TNT was hyping a return to the AKI days on social media?
> 
> Interesting take you have.


Just because they promised something doesn't mean it's a good idea.

Genuine question, what can the AKI engine do that the Unreal Engine isn't capable of? Because I'm pretty sure the Unreal Engine can handle 3D models of people, and I'm pretty sure it can handle wrestling physics. The engine doesn't do any programming itself, it doesn't do any animation itself, it doesn't map the controls itself, and it doesn't determine speeds or weights or anything of that nature on its own, it's just a framework to build the software on. Everything you can do in the AKI engine you can do in Unreal and much much more.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> No, you don't _have_ to, but it'd look far less weak if you actually backed up what you're saying.


You are getting triggered because someone did not do the hard work and research, even though I directed you as to where to look. lol



Shock Street said:


> Just because they promised something doesn't mean it's a good idea.
> 
> Genuine question, what can the AKI engine do that the Unreal Engine isn't capable of? Because I'm pretty sure the Unreal Engine can handle 3D models of people, and I'm pretty sure it can handle wrestling physics. The engine doesn't do any programming itself, it doesn't do any animation itself, it doesn't map the controls itself, and it doesn't determine speeds or weights or anything of that nature on its own, it's just a framework to build the software on. Everything you can do in the AKI engine you can do in Unreal and much much more.


You should ask them. They suggested bringing back the AKI engine, which was met with cheers. Its clearly the popular choice.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Podcast






Here is the developers twitter

https://mobile.twitter.com/TruBWill

This was a great listen to.

Very early stages.
This is a passion project for him personally. Says this game is a wrestling game made by wrestling fans for wrestling fans.
He explains how he got in touch with AEW, apparently Trent Barretta is close friends with the developer and hooked AEW up with Yukes.
The game engine will be new, and built from the ground up.
The art direction was AEW'S choice. They don't want to look anything like a 2k Sim games. Says he understands that some might define a great game by photo realistic graphics but that's not the case here. Also graphics are In early stage, aren't final, will be improved, and the art direction could change, but he said he doubts it.
Mentions not to worry about the graphics as Yukes has been making wrestling games for 20 years, and the gameplay is going to be the selling point, with never before seen things in a wrestling game.
The game will be a mix of an updated AKI Engine aka No Mercy like system and WWE Here Comes The Pain. He kept saying No Mercy engine is very important to AEW. Kenny is very hands on, and Yukes is making the game they want to make compared to the 2k games.
CAW is going to be great. I believe he said Create a move is also in the game. They really go into detail about CAW and how it's a top priority. Unlimited CAW downloads are being discussed.
customizing current wrestlers will be brought to the table, says no mercy had it in the game and doesn't see why it won't be in the AEW game.
There will be blood in the game. Blood stains will not disappear from mat.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds promising.

I don't have a problem with them wanting to be different to 2K's games, but I don't think that requires having cartoon graphics. I can live with them being a bit OTT, but it needs toning down.

Drop the massive hands and give Omega more than 5% bodyfat - which just looks ridiculous and nothing like his real physique - and I'll be content. Find that happy medium.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Being different for the sake of it is not always a good thing. In this game that is the clear.

Having realistic graphics is what they should have gone for not cartoonish crap.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I encourage people to Tweet Bryan Williams in regards to the art style/character models and get the message across if you don't like it. Seems like he actually wants feedback and it could make a difference.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I would like a mobile game thats actually a wrestling game. WWE games are all arcade, gatchas or card shit.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> I encourage people to Tweet Bryan Williams in regards to the art style/character models and get the message across if you don't like it. Seems like he actually wants feedback and it could make a difference.


He's not the one who make the decision, he said it in the video AEW don't wan't the same graphic than the WWE games


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> He's not the one who make the decision, he said it in the video AEW don't wan't the same graphic than the WWE games


Obviously, but he's someone who will pass on and discuss feedback if the same thing is said by enough people.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

You guys say that the AKI engine is a thing from the past but Def Jam FFNY is the greatest game ever made and way better than anything made in the last 20 years and it was made on the AKI Engine


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Thomazbr said:


> You guys say that the AKI engine is a thing from the past but Def Jam FFNY is the greatest game ever made and way better than anything made in the last 20 years and it was made on the AKI Engine


Greatest game ever made? Hahaha.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

It's a literally perfect game.
And if not it's for sure better than literally any other wrestling game out there by a country mile.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Thomazbr said:


> You guys say that the AKI engine is a thing from the past but Def Jam FFNY is the greatest game ever made and way better than anything made in the last 20 years and it was made on the AKI Engine


It's the developers fault that game is fun. Not the engines. The engine provides a base for the developers to use when coding their game. It does not determine button mapping, visuals, how action oriented the gameplay is, animations, etc... Honestly, to say that the AKI engine is why that game is good is a massive disrespect to the programmers and artists (the people who ACTUALLY made the game good). 

*TL;DR: There is nothing the AKI engine offers that Unreal cannot recreate perfectly*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, this might be true, but the Def Jam Fight for NY is better than literally anything else.

With that being said when people say "bring back the AKI Engine", they're not actually talking about a videogame engine, but they're talking about the format and flow of a game.
It's how the game controls and not how the game is actually built.

It just so happens that the stuff AKI has done and produced through out the ages is some of the most fun and intuitive videogame wrestling stuff out there. From the N64 wrestling games, to the Ultimate Muscle GC Games, to Def Jam Vendetta and Fight for NY and the incredibly underrated Kinnikuman fighting games for Arcade and PS2, those guys know how to make a fun game even for people who are not into wrestling.

It's no wonder the Def Jam fighting series died a miserable death when it abandoned the AKI engine.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

New Omega screenshot just released!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

For me, what's been holding back the WWE games for a long time was the huge focus and resources spent trying to make models look as realistic as possible with all the face scanning and crap. It's clear the devs spent more time on that than actually making the gameplay the central experience and an enjoyable thing rather than a chore which it sometimes could be.

Sure the devs could create a very realistic looking John Cena, but when half their games were buggy with sluggish weird controls and moves with no discernable visible impact what's the point?

So I'm more than happy for an AEW game to make their wrestlers looking less realistic (not needing to scan all of their faces and bodies etc) if it means they can spend more time and resources on exciting gameplay with tight controls.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> For me, what's been holding back the WWE games for a long time was the huge focus and resources spent trying to make models look as realistic as possible with all the face scanning and crap. It's clear the devs spent more time on that than actually making the gameplay the central experience and an enjoyable thing rather than a chore which it sometimes could be.
> 
> Sure the devs could create a very realistic looking John Cena, but when half their games were buggy with sluggish weird controls and moves with no discernable visible impact what's the point?
> 
> So I'm more than happy for an AEW game to make their wrestlers looking less realistic (not needing to scan all of their faces and bodies etc) if it means they can spend more time and resources on exciting gameplay with tight controls.


I don't see why there would be any correlation between the two whatsoever. It's very likely that a different team entirely handles stuff like the scanning and creation of the models, to the team that handles the gameplay. The actual scanning itself is also a very quick process and the bulk of it was done years ago with very few being updated and only a handful being added each year now. 

There's no real reason why graphics should have to be sacrificed for gameplay or vice versa. The WWE games are awful because 2K and Visual Concepts are clearly just shit at making wrestling games, not because that scanned too many wrestler models.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Everyone knows the AA market is where the fun games are 
Enough budget to get a funky artstyle and but so big that they have to be developed by committee I'm hopes that they can hit mainstream audience in hopes to recover the cash.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If a game ends up happening, they really need to get it right. A good video can bring about a lot of publicity. A bad one is going to get a lot of “LolAEW” and make them irrelevant pretty quickly. Especially since they are the “gamers.”

If it flops, I can see it actually causing a big rift.

I still don’t know how they are going to animate guys like The Young Bucks and make them look good.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I mean, Young Bucks are already videogame wrestlers in a way.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I don't see why there would be any correlation between the two whatsoever. It's very likely that a different team entirely handles stuff like the scanning and creation of the models, to the team that handles the gameplay. The actual scanning itself is also a very quick process and the bulk of it was done years ago with very few being updated and only a handful being added each year now.
> 
> There's no real reason why graphics should have to be sacrificed for gameplay or vice versa. The WWE games are awful because 2K and Visual Concepts are clearly just shit at making wrestling games, not because that scanned too many wrestler models.


There doesn't have to be any correlation, of course there doesn't. Of course can and should look great and play great.

My example of WWE games is valid. Being a yearly thing they had limited time. If they had shifted focus from showing the sweat shine on John Cena's chest more brightly each year to making the games more fun to play the outcome is better.

Oh and this



> T*he WWE games are awful because 2K and Visual Concepts are clearly just shit at making wrestling games*, not because that scanned too many wrestler models.


is not an answer.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’ve seen some people suggest legends, but I do wonder the legal technicalities of that. I’m sure there are independent licences and such, which may end with wrestlers when their contract ends, but I do wonder if the WWE can retaliate with potential lawsuits if they have a credible claim that AEW is trying to monetise a career that they don’t own the tape library to.

Using Chris Jericho as an example. I saw that fan video of a roster set-up. Does Chris Jericho own the rights to licence out his 2010 image and 1998 image? They’d obviously be marketing a WWE and WCW wrestler, respectively. Obviously Jericho the human is signed to AEW and an “independent contractor” and stuff. But it seems like this weird grey area to me. I’d be a bit annoyed if a guy was a star on my program or acquired licenses for 20 years then used that as a promotional tool in a new video game I am not receiving any cut of.

I think you could get away with old Arn Anderson, old Dean Malenko, old Jerry Lynn. Maybe if you can definitively prove you have based your models off that talent from sources outside WWE’s jurisdiction? I don’t think that would stop them from taking on Yukes and putting injunctions and stresses on the game.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> There doesn't have to be any correlation, of course there doesn't. Of course can and should look great and play great.
> 
> My example of WWE games is valid. Being a yearly thing they had limited time. If they had shifted focus from showing the sweat shine on John Cena's chest more brightly each year to making the games more fun to play the outcome is better.
> 
> ...


Why is it not the answer? The WWE games have literally nosedived in terms of quality and fun since 2K took over. The THQ/Yukes games had their issues, but they were certainly more fun and less broken.

They took the game in a different direction, implemented their ideas, brought in their own developer to "assist" and then eventually completely take over, and it's pretty much been a shit show since. It's not a coincidence. They just haven't got a fucking clue.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Omega a big fan of the competitive side of gaming, hes more into gameplay than graphics if hes serious his target probably be to make this game get featured in tournaments ala Evo.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Brodus Clay said:


> Omega a big fan of the competitive side of gaming, hes more into gameplay than graphics if hes serious his target probably be to make this game get featured in tournaments ala Evo.


They need to be very careful to not just simply create Omega's wet dream, as opposed to a game that's actually going to be popular, appeal to a decent audience and actually sell copies.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> They need to be very careful to not just simply create Omega's wet dream, as opposed to a game that's actually going to be popular, appeal to a decent audience and actually sell copies.


Being a prominent game on tournaments like EVO it's a good thing, Marvel vs Capcom 2 it's still alive thanks to that.

But whatever seem some people want a game with somewhat good graphics and trash gameplay, unless Sony gets a deal with WWE or AEW you never gonna get top notch graphics on a wrestling game.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Brodus Clay said:


> Being a prominent game on tournaments like EVO it's a good thing, Marvel vs Capcom 2 it's still alive thanks to that.
> 
> But whatever seem some people want a game with somewhat good graphics and trash gameplay, unless Sony gets a deal with WWE or AEW you never gonna get top notch graphics on a wrestling game.


Really? I've not seen anyone say "I want good graphics and trash gameplay" whatsoever. Why would anyone say that?

Personally I want a game that looks good and plays well. There's no real reason why it shouldn't and I have no idea where the idea that it has to be one or the other or that people only want one or the other has come from. Should we expect it to look absolutely incredible visually? No. But it should look a fuck ton better than it did in the trailer.

Even then, most of the people mentioning the "graphics" aren't talking about the technical side of things, they're talking about the horrible art style, with the wrestlers having massive hands, over exagerrated features, Kenny looking like Mr Olympia and having 4% bodyfat - which is just completely bizarre - etc.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

As long as we are able to:

edit the in game wrestlers (i.e hairstyles/hair dye, facial hair, teeth (plain, missing tooth, vampire, etc) various tattoos, attire (ring and entrance), entrance props (and their entrances in general), body types, body appearance (i.e. plain, ripped, hairy, scarred, fat or a a combo), skin colours (including changing them to red green blue, etc)
edit the AI logic for each wrestler, either through the AKI way (favourite moves, fighting styles & ally/enemy), or something as in depth as Fire Pro
And we have the creation mode/craft modes needed (create-an-event (match cards with optional promo slots; an advanced form of create-a-PPV), weapon craft, animation craft, and venue craft alongside championship craft.
Then does it fucking matter what the art style look like right now?!? I honestly think that having things like DQ counts, rope break animations, triple team moves, weapon finishers, great referee AI, and being able to do a variety of moves associated with the guardrail or to dive off the top of the cage/stage/set at will, are much more important than the art style. Gameplay and AI are two areas where wrestling games need to step it up. Reduced restrictions in creation mode is the other huge area.

If AEW manages to get some names associated with the Def Jam series, then this art style is not going to look so bad. Since the fans of that series will be able to compare it to Def Jam: FFNY.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> As long as we are able to:
> 
> edit the in game wrestlers (i.e hairstyles/hair dye, facial hair, teeth (plain, missing tooth, vampire, etc) various tattoos, attire (ring and entrance), entrance props (and their entrances in general), body types, body appearance (i.e. plain, ripped, hairy, scarred, fat or a a combo), skin colours (including changing them to red green blue, etc)
> edit the AI logic for each wrestler, either through the AKI way (favourite moves, fighting styles & ally/enemy), or something as in depth as Fire Pro
> ...


Fucking hell, honestly. What is this absolute obsession with trying to lessen the importance of some elements of the game in favour of others? Or acting like it has to be a shoot out between graphics OR gameplay? It's fucking weird. Yes, the art style and the visuals are clearly fucking important to some. People in this thread have made that clear, people on social media have made that clear etc. etc. etc.

Just because YOU don't care about the game looks doesn't mean other shouldn't or that it's wrong to care about it. Games are visual. The very first thing that strikes you is what you see and to make out that graphics are "not important" as some sort of fact is a pile of bullshit. If a game instantly looks bad or is styled in a way that you don't like then it can be an instant turn off. Stop trying to make out that the graphics and art style "doesn't matter" just because you aren't bothered personally and are seemingly desperate not to hear a bad word said about the game. That applies to others, too.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Fucking hell, honestly. What is this absolute obsession with trying to lessen the importance of some elements of the game in favour of others? Or acting like it has to be a shoot out between graphics OR gameplay? It's fucking weird. Yes, the art style and the visuals are clearly fucking important to some. People in this thread have made that clear, people on social media have made that clear etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Just because YOU don't care about the game looks doesn't mean other shouldn't or that it's wrong to care about it. Games are visual. The very first thing that strikes you is what you see and to make out that graphics are "not important" as some sort of fact is a pile of bullshit. If a game instantly looks bad or is styled in a way that you don't like then it can be an instant turn off. Stop trying to make out that the graphics and art style "doesn't matter" just because you aren't bothered personally and are seemingly desperate not to hear a bad word said about the game. That applies to others, too.


It’s probably the same thing that’s behind you constantly slagging the game and bringing cynicism into the topic.

Look, I already said my piece. And it had validity, since there are those that would like to play something like the Def Jam games again. The art style reflects that and may attract some to pick up the game. If you are going to let the art style be the reason that you don’t play the game, like some did for the recent Fire Pro game, then fine. Go play the WWE ones then, or one of the older Smackdown games. There are so many AEW stars available in community creations that you should be able to create an AEW game experience that you like. I know since I’ve done that before.

Speaking as someone who was hopeful for 3D Fire Pro and was sorely disappointed when it wasn’t the case, I don’t know why you are being so judgmental in regards to the art style. It’s not the end of the world if the art style is not ideal. And with the large number of wrestling games coming out in the future, if the AEW game doesn’t deliver on what the fans want, then another wrestling game will. It’s as simple as that.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> It’s probably the same thing that’s behind you constantly slagging the game and bringing cynicism into the topic.
> 
> Look, I already said my piece. And it had validity, since there are those that would like to play something like the Def Jam games again. The art style reflects that and may attract some to pick up the game. If you are going to let the art style be the reason that you don’t play the game, like some did for the recent Fire Pro game, then fine. Go play the WWE ones then, or one of the older Smackdown games. There are so many AEW stars available in community creations that you should be able to create an AEW game experience that you like. I know since I’ve done that before.
> 
> Speaking as someone who was hopeful for 3D Fire Pro and was sorely disappointed when it wasn’t the case,* I don’t know why you are being so judgmental in regards to the art style.* It’s not the end of the world if the art style is not ideal. And with the large number of wrestling games coming out in the future, if the AEW game doesn’t deliver on what the fans want, then another wrestling game will. It’s as simple as that.


Because I don't like it and think it looks shit, obviously? That's my opinion, which you are more than welcome to disagree with, but this "gRaPhIcS dNt EvEn MaTtA!" crap and constant insistence that it's an element of the game that can simply be brushed aside is just garbage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

With them being a mostly unknown property I'd argue that graphics are slightly more important on this first one. You want a game that visually makes people say "damn I haven't tried a wrestling game in years, let me try this". Obviously it has to be fun as well. But I don't think this visual style is making folk that aren't in the loop think about picking it up


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> With them being a mostly unknown property I'd argue that graphics are slightly more important on this first one. You want a game that visually makes people say "damn I haven't tried a wrestling game in years, let me try this". Obviously it has to be fun as well. But I don't think this visual style is making folk that aren't in the loop think about picking it up


Don't talk sense. It's not tolerated.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Verbatim17 said:


> It’s probably the same thing that’s behind you constantly slagging the game and bringing cynicism into the topic.
> 
> Look, I already said my piece. And it had validity, since there are those that would like to play something like the Def Jam games again. The art style reflects that and may attract some to pick up the game. If you are going to let the art style be the reason that you don’t play the game, like some did for the recent Fire Pro game, then fine. Go play the WWE ones then, or one of the older Smackdown games. There are so many AEW stars available in community creations that you should be able to create an AEW game experience that you like. I know since I’ve done that before.
> 
> Speaking as someone who was hopeful for 3D Fire Pro and was sorely disappointed when it wasn’t the case, I don’t know why you are being so judgmental in regards to the art style. It’s not the end of the world if the art style is not ideal. And with the large number of wrestling games coming out in the future, if the AEW game doesn’t deliver on what the fans want, then another wrestling game will. It’s as simple as that.


Exactly now suddenly people become very critic on graphics in wrestling games when wrestling games always had average graphics at best, the only wrestling game that imo looked good for his time was the WWF Wrestlemania Arcade game (the console ports were trash).

Unless you get a studio like Sony you not gonna impress people in the graphics department making people run to buy the game, WWE games have been just awful graphics and gameplay for years, hope Kenny give us the gameplay we deserve and the graphics end having at least some kind of design that make it appealing because top notch graphics not gonna happen in a wrestling game.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Because that's the truth brother. Graphics are a fucking lie.
I'm way past the point of being impressed by high fidelity graphics. That shit is a trap for the costumer and the developers. 
Give me a funky artstyle and fast paced combat.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Wood said:


> If a game ends up happening, they really need to get it right. A good video can bring about a lot of publicity. A bad one is going to get a lot of “LolAEW” and make them irrelevant pretty quickly. Especially since they are the “gamers.”
> 
> If it flops, I can see it actually causing a big rift.
> 
> I still don’t know how they are going to animate guys like The Young Bucks and make them look good.


Since its AEW, I wonder if they will include a stamina bar. It should definitely not be there for Kenny Omega and Young Bucks at least, so we can recreate their amazing matches. I also hope that they make the damage really low so when my character gets a dragon suplex right on top of a flaming barbed wire steel chair that also has flaming tacks on it, he can get up instantly to hit a big come back move. Yep.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Thomazbr said:


> Because that's the truth brother. Graphics are a fucking lie.
> I'm way past the point of being impressed by high fidelity graphics. That shit is a trap for the costumer and the developers.
> Give me a funky artstyle and fast paced combat.


Same. That's all I want.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Because I don't like it and think it looks shit, obviously? That's my opinion, which you are more than welcome to disagree with, but this "gRaPhIcS dNt EvEn MaTtA!" crap and constant insistence that it's an element of the game that can simply be brushed aside is just garbage.


There’s The Wrestling Code & Ultra Violence (the latter is my personal dark horse candidate for a great wrestling game) in addition to the WWE 2K game coming out for wrestling games that have photorealistic graphics. Then you have Retromania, which is a throwback to the NES days; Arcade Action Wrestling, which is 2.5D graphics; and some card game called Spot Callerz. And it has yet to be confirmed if Yukes is still doing their own thing, in addition to the AEW game, since they have a history of working on more than one game franchise at a time.

There are enough options coming out in the near future that you don’t need to be devoted to what AEW is doing if the graphics bother you so much.


----------

